# word association



## annabell

example:boot
                     next person, camp
                               next person:fire
             and so on .   you answer what the other person typed  and the next person answer what it reminds him of.
ready,set, *GO!!!!*

*fire*


----------



## amysflock

hall


----------



## wynedot55

pass


----------



## annabell

away


----------



## allenacres

game


----------



## wynedot55

ball


----------



## amysflock

gown


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hospital


----------



## wynedot55

bed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sleep--sorry it's been a long day! Sleep sounds good!


----------



## amysflock

dream


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Penny  Strange jump I know but, our St. Bernards' name is Penny Dream.


----------



## amysflock

loafer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

shoe


----------



## CowGirl95

feet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bare


----------



## Chris aka Barney

BOTTOM


----------



## wynedot55

up


----------



## Chris aka Barney

town


----------



## Farmer Kitty

house


----------



## wynedot55

boat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

float


----------



## annabell

bobbers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fishing


----------



## wynedot55

lure


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rod


----------



## wynedot55

reel


----------



## Chris aka Barney

*Gear*


----------



## amysflock

bicycle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ride


----------



## wynedot55

walk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

talk


----------



## Chris aka Barney

jog


----------



## Farmer Kitty

log


----------



## wynedot55

hogg


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pork


----------



## wynedot55

chop


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wood


----------



## Chris aka Barney

CHIPS


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lunch


----------



## amysflock

box


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fox


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Sly


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fly


----------



## CowGirl95

bug


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Slug       ( and we have lots of slugs where I live!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicken (they love bugs!)


----------



## wynedot55

pickin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pickles


----------



## wynedot55

tickles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

giggles


----------



## wynedot55

wiggles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cow-  We have a cow named Wiggles!


----------



## wynedot55

chow  i bet that cow wiggles an dances with the milkerrs on.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nope! You're wrong! They are all named as calves. That is one of the DDs chores. Although once in a while I or DH will name one. She wiggled alot when being feed!


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Plow


----------



## wynedot55

sheer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sheep


----------



## wynedot55

dipp


----------



## Farmer Kitty

carrots


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Tops


----------



## Farmer Kitty

toy


----------



## wynedot55

tractor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

raking


----------



## wynedot55

baling


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay


----------



## wynedot55

baleage


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feeding


----------



## wynedot55

seeding


----------



## Chris aka Barney

growing


----------



## wynedot55

harvesting


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Gleaning


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mowing


----------



## Chris aka Barney

edging


----------



## Farmer Kitty

painting


----------



## wynedot55

paint on both of kittys kids.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> paint on both of kittys kids.


If they get the paint brush for sure! Since we are going with "kids"

goats


----------



## wynedot55

nannies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

billies


----------



## wynedot55

goats


----------



## Farmer Kitty

boats


----------



## wynedot55

floats


----------



## Farmer Kitty

coat


----------



## CowGirl95

snow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

winter


----------



## wynedot55

frozen


----------



## Farmer Kitty

popcicle


----------



## wynedot55

melt in this heat


----------



## amysflock

melt = chocolate!


----------



## wynedot55

hersheys


----------



## Farmer Kitty

smores


----------



## wynedot55

camp fire


----------



## Farmer Kitty

smoke


----------



## Chris aka Barney

choke


----------



## Farmer Kitty

poke


----------



## wynedot55

stick


----------



## Farmer Kitty

log


----------



## wynedot55

tree


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Woods


----------



## wynedot55

leaves


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chickens (playing in the leaves)


----------



## wynedot55

pooping on concrete


----------



## Farmer Kitty

messy


----------



## wynedot55

dirty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pigs


----------



## wynedot55

ducks


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Geese splats!


----------



## wynedot55

turkies  splat an runny


----------



## Chris aka Barney

crack....as a runny egg


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Oops! *cracked*




			
				Chris aka Barney said:
			
		

> crack....as a runny egg


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corn


----------



## Chris aka Barney

meal


----------



## Farmer Kitty

supper


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Yum


----------



## wynedot55

to full


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Greenbeans-that's what I'm about to start getting ready to can. One picking and I have 3/4 of a 5 gal. pail.


----------



## wynedot55

hard work


----------



## Chris aka Barney

rest


----------



## Farmer Kitty

little (rest) (16 pts of greenbeans)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tired


----------



## wynedot55

beat


----------



## Chris aka Barney

batter


----------



## wynedot55

fry


----------



## Chris aka Barney

fish


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lake


----------



## wynedot55

water


----------



## Chris aka Barney

serene


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peaceful


----------



## wynedot55

quiet


----------



## Chris aka Barney

prayer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

love


----------



## Chris aka Barney

husband


----------



## Farmer Kitty

children


----------



## CowGirl95

school


----------



## Chris aka Barney

kids


----------



## Farmer Kitty

moneys-


----------



## wynedot55

honey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bees


----------



## wynedot55

stings


----------



## Chris aka Barney

OUCH!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

touch


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Feel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

real


----------



## wynedot55

heal


----------



## Farmer Kitty

deal


----------



## amysflock

...or No Deal.

(Sorry. Couldn't help it.)

Real word:

Cards


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Birthday!


----------



## wynedot55

suit


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Wedding


----------



## wynedot55

groom


----------



## Farmer Kitty

broom


----------



## wynedot55

mope


----------



## Farmer Kitty

moody


----------



## wynedot55

blues


----------



## Farmer Kitty

green


----------



## Chris aka Barney

stick


----------



## Farmer Kitty

log


----------



## wynedot55

bogg


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stuck!


----------



## wynedot55

belly deep


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> belly deep




quicksand


----------



## wynedot55

goner


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> goner


Trying to kill the thread are you? I won't let you! 

loner


----------



## amysflock

car


----------



## Chris aka Barney

convertible


----------



## wynedot55

top up


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pop up


----------



## Chris aka Barney

pop corn??


----------



## Farmer Kitty

poptarts


----------



## Chris aka Barney

pop goes the weasel ??


----------



## Farmer Kitty

prediator


----------



## Chris aka Barney

not sure what that means soooooooooooooo i'm gonna rhyme...radiator  




			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> prediator


----------



## Farmer Kitty

heat -it's hot enough out!  12 more pts of greenbeans tonight!

prediator-an animal that stalks and kills. i.e.-coyotees, wolves, hawks, etc.


----------



## wynedot55

hot as in 105 degrees


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sun


----------



## Chris aka Barney

solar


----------



## amysflock

plexus


----------



## wynedot55

plexie glass


----------



## Farmer Kitty

plastic


----------



## wynedot55

milk jugg


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milking-which is where I'm heading off to now.


----------



## wynedot55

pulling teats


----------



## Chris aka Barney

pulling teeth?


----------



## annabell

dentist


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hygenist


----------



## amysflock

clean


----------



## wynedot55

shiney


----------



## Chris aka Barney

car


----------



## wynedot55

truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

duck


----------



## wynedot55

buck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rabbit


----------



## wynedot55

doe


----------



## Farmer Kitty

deer


----------



## CowGirl95

woods


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trees


----------



## wynedot55

wood


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lumber


----------



## wynedot55

jack


----------



## Farmer Kitty

flat-as in tire


----------



## wynedot55

flitter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What's a flitter?

splitter


----------



## wynedot55

thats something that has no air in it an is flat.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

knitter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Grandma


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Papa


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pop


----------



## wynedot55

soda water


----------



## Chris aka Barney

burp


----------



## Farmer Kitty

slurp


----------



## Chris aka Barney

gulp


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pig


----------



## Chris aka Barney

sty


----------



## wynedot55

pen


----------



## Chris aka Barney

name


----------



## Farmer Kitty

game


----------



## Chris aka Barney

elk


----------



## pokacow

trail


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hiking


----------



## Chris aka Barney

biking


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trips


----------



## wynedot55

chips


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Chip's my dh name  

Honey






			
				wynedot55 said:
			
		

> chips


----------



## wynedot55

comb


----------



## Chris aka Barney

tease


----------



## wynedot55

lead on


----------



## Chris aka Barney

drove  (as a cow drive)


----------



## wynedot55

cattle drive


----------



## Farmer Kitty

to market


----------



## wynedot55

packing plant


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grocery store


----------



## wynedot55

food


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lunch


----------



## wynedot55

snack


----------



## Farmer Kitty

supper


----------



## wynedot55

middnite snack


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Deli


----------



## wynedot55

sandwich


----------



## Farmer Kitty

salad


----------



## wynedot55

soup


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milk


----------



## Chris aka Barney

cocoa


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hot chocolate


----------



## wynedot55

hot fudge sauce


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ice cream


----------



## wynedot55

vanilla


----------



## Farmer Kitty

strawberry


----------



## wynedot55

choc


----------



## Farmer Kitty

all adds up to a......


SUNDAE


----------



## wynedot55

but you forgot the whipped cream.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ohhh, and the   CHERRIES!


----------



## wynedot55

pie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cake


----------



## wynedot55

cookies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milk


----------



## Chris aka Barney

fresh


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cream


----------



## wynedot55

butter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ice cream


----------



## wynedot55

popsickles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pushups


----------



## wynedot55

frozen


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ice cycle


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Sundaes! Yum!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We're going in a circle here.....


Sunday


----------



## wynedot55

church


----------



## Farmer Kitty

religion -whichever you maybe


----------



## wynedot55

beleif


----------



## Chris aka Barney

faith


----------



## wynedot55

hope


----------



## Farmer Kitty

life


----------



## Chris aka Barney

magazine....Am I datin myself?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

papers


----------



## wynedot55

books


----------



## Farmer Kitty

library


----------



## Chris aka Barney

knowledge


----------



## CowGirl95

school


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Labor Day (school starts around Labor Day here)


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Birth?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

baby


----------



## Chris aka Barney

grandchild


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sugar-not only are they sweet but, it is my Dad's nickname for my youngest DD!


----------



## wynedot55

spice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

and everything......NICE!


----------



## wynedot55

naughty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

monsters

This 60 seconds between posts gets me! I guess it doesn't take me long enough to type in one or two words.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

dreams


----------



## wynedot55

sleep


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tired


----------



## wynedot55

pooped


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Yuck


----------



## wynedot55

muck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stuck


----------



## wynedot55

knee deep


----------



## Chris aka Barney

knee socks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

toruture-socks=shoes, which are extreme torture!


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Pain  lots of pain!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

legs -my RLS is acting up


----------



## wynedot55

knees


----------



## Farmer Kitty

back


----------



## wynedot55

bad back


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sore


----------



## wynedot55

aching


----------



## Farmer Kitty

arching


----------



## wynedot55

bowing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hunting


----------



## wynedot55

turkey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thanksgiving


----------



## wynedot55

ham


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Christmas


----------



## wynedot55

toys


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mess


----------



## wynedot55

clean up does your 3yr old dd make a mess


----------



## Farmer Kitty

neatness-the 9 yr old is the worst one


----------



## wynedot55

spotless


----------



## Farmer Kitty

raindrops


----------



## wynedot55

wet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dry


----------



## wynedot55

towel


----------



## Chris aka Barney

paper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

printer


----------



## Chris aka Barney

copier


----------



## Farmer Kitty

office


----------



## Chris aka Barney

depot


----------



## Farmer Kitty

train


----------



## wynedot55

tracks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

deer


----------



## wynedot55

horns


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cattle


----------



## wynedot55

addiction


----------



## Chris aka Barney

candy


----------



## wynedot55

dandy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chocolate-see you guys possibly Sunday, maybe not until Monday. I will have pictures to post of our activities tomorrow! And then it's company time!


----------



## wynedot55

yummmmm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sweets-I'm back, I'll work on pics as I can. Company had to leave early.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

sours


----------



## Farmer Kitty

candy


----------



## wynedot55

sugar


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Daughter -that's Grandpa's nickname for her


----------



## wynedot55

girl


----------



## Farmer Kitty

boy


----------



## wynedot55

girl


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hey, you already did that one! That's how we got to boy! 

Woman


----------



## wynedot55

man  that is why i dont play word games.cant member whats been  said lolol.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trouble


----------



## wynedot55

run


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

go


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fun


----------



## amysflock

house


----------



## Farmer Kitty

barn


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Loft


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay


----------



## wynedot55

bale


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feeding


----------



## wynedot55

grinding


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mixing


----------



## wynedot55

chopping


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cutting


----------



## wynedot55

curing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ham


----------



## wynedot55

pork


----------



## playswithfowl

beans


----------



## wynedot55

gas


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fuel


----------



## wynedot55

diesel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tractors


----------



## wynedot55

tires


----------



## Farmer Kitty

flat


----------



## wynedot55

fix


----------



## Farmer Kitty

replace


----------



## wynedot55

new


----------



## Farmer Kitty

old


----------



## Chris aka Barney

antique


----------



## wynedot55

classic


----------



## Farmer Kitty

equipment


----------



## wynedot55

dealer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

auction


----------



## wynedot55

bargins


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thrift store


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Salvation (Army)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

donations


----------



## wynedot55

food bank


----------



## Farmer Kitty

money bank


----------



## wynedot55

blood bank


----------



## Farmer Kitty

donors


----------



## wynedot55

recips


----------



## Farmer Kitty

life saved


----------



## wynedot55

drs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

nurses


----------



## wynedot55

hospital


----------



## Kute Kitten

oxygen


----------



## Farmer Kitty

clinic


----------



## Chris aka Barney

x rays


----------



## Farmer Kitty

broken bones


----------



## wynedot55

cast


----------



## Farmer Kitty

itchy


----------



## wynedot55

scratch


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain


----------



## wynedot55

feed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corn


----------



## wynedot55

fed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

soybeans


----------



## wynedot55

milo


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cotton seed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bird seed


----------



## wynedot55

grain


----------



## Farmer Kitty

food


----------



## wynedot55

meat


----------



## Chris aka Barney

alfalfa


----------



## wynedot55

hay


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lettuce


----------



## wynedot55

veggies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

supper


----------



## wynedot55

food


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chocolate


----------



## wynedot55

sweets


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Strawberries


----------



## wynedot55

cream


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fudge


----------



## wynedot55

yummmm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

good


----------



## wynedot55

bad


----------



## Farmer Kitty

naughty


----------



## wynedot55

a 4yr old


----------



## Chris aka Barney

grandchild


----------



## wynedot55

spoiled


----------



## Farmer Kitty

9 yr old

BTW-my 4 yr old is not naughty-the 9 yr old on the other hand.......


----------



## wynedot55

fun age


----------



## Farmer Kitty

funny


----------



## wynedot55

playful


----------



## Chris aka Barney

kitten


----------



## wynedot55

puppy


----------



## Chris aka Barney

chow


----------



## wynedot55

dog food


----------



## Farmer Kitty

eating


----------



## wynedot55

food


----------



## Chris aka Barney

dessert


----------



## Farmer Kitty

baking


----------



## wynedot55

pie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cake


----------



## wynedot55

hungry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

eat


----------



## wynedot55

meat


----------



## Chris aka Barney

veggies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

carrots


----------



## wynedot55

tatters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

greenbeans


----------



## wynedot55

red beans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peas


----------



## wynedot55

chicken


----------



## Farmer Kitty

beef


----------



## wynedot55

pork


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lamb


----------



## wynedot55

goat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

garbage disposals


----------



## wynedot55

dang kitty  im stumped now


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> dang kitty  im stumped now


 pigs


----------



## wynedot55

hoggs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

people


----------



## wynedot55

pests


----------



## Farmer Kitty

flies


----------



## wynedot55

gnats


----------



## Farmer Kitty

misquitos


----------



## wynedot55

wasps


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stings


----------



## wynedot55

hurt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

anti-histamine


----------



## wynedot55

chewing tobbacco


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gross


----------



## wynedot55

yucky


----------



## Chris aka Barney

icky


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sticky


----------



## Chris aka Barney

gooey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

candy


----------



## Chris aka Barney

taffy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

store


----------



## wynedot55

food


----------



## Farmer Kitty

groceries


----------



## wynedot55

beef


----------



## Farmer Kitty

steak


----------



## wynedot55

ribbeye


----------



## Chris aka Barney

bacon


----------



## wynedot55

pork


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chops (pork)


----------



## wynedot55

pork spare ribbs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pork roast


----------



## wynedot55

ham


----------



## Chris aka Barney

pulled pork! YUM!


----------



## wynedot55

smoked ham


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot seems to have one thing on the mind! 

bacon


----------



## wynedot55

no i cant break yalls chain of thought


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> no i cant break yalls chain of thought


What? You can't post like that! It leaves us hanging.


----------



## wynedot55

corn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> corn


To feed the pig that the ham comes from?

slop


----------



## wynedot55

throw away milk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

garbage


----------



## wynedot55

trash bin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dumpster


----------



## wynedot55

trash truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

recycling truck


----------



## Chris aka Barney

trash/garbage compactor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hmmmm, back to sloping pigs....

APPLES


----------



## wynedot55

peaches


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pears


----------



## wynedot55

plums


----------



## Chris aka Barney

pumpkin  (pie)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

squash


----------



## wynedot55

gourd


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corn -one year, while working for the neighbor, we were unloading a load of corn onto the elevator and into the corn crib and the boss hollered stop! So I stopped knocking it down in the gravity box and he asked where I was getting that stuff from. The stuff was gourds. They had grown from gourds his mother had thrown out the fall before and climbed the corn stalks. Then got picked with the corn. Everyone had gourds that fall.


----------



## wynedot55

so how meny gourds you end up with.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No clue-there were a few 5 gal. pails full and some in a box. We gave the guy picking the corn a hardtime. Then we went walking the field where he had picked to see where they had come from.


----------



## wynedot55

water dipper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water pitcher


----------



## wynedot55

glass


----------



## Farmer Kitty

breakable


----------



## wynedot55

plastic glass


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> plastic glass


plexi-glass?

windows


----------



## wynedot55

was talking bout a plastic drinking glass


----------



## Farmer Kitty

doors


----------



## wynedot55

locks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

keys


----------



## wynedot55

doors


----------



## Farmer Kitty

steps


----------



## wynedot55

walkway


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sidewalk


----------



## wynedot55

flower bed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

garden=which brings an interesting question. What is this? I have posted it on TEG too. One response thinks maybe some type of gourd. It was suppose to be acorn squash.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

porch


----------



## Farmer Kitty

house


----------



## Chris aka Barney

It's a hybrid! All hybrids look funny!  Seriously, I've seen gourds with bumps like that, but the ones I know are usually ornamental gourds...have you tasted it yet? 






			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> garden=which brings an interesting question. What is this? I have posted it on TEG too. One response thinks maybe some type of gourd. It was suppose to be acorn squash.
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/emotions/TEG/squash.jpg


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chris aka Barney said:
			
		

> It's a hybrid!


car

I haven't tasted it yet. It's been suggested that they are overripe summer squash. I will have to pick some that aren't as orange and see.


----------



## wynedot55

truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

semi


----------



## wynedot55

48ft flatbed trailer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

train


----------



## wynedot55

box cars


----------



## Farmer Kitty

caboose


----------



## wynedot55

flat car


----------



## Farmer Kitty

smashed car


----------



## wynedot55

crusher


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Magnetic crane


----------



## wynedot55

crushed car stack


----------



## Farmer Kitty

money


----------



## wynedot55

lots of nickles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dimes


----------



## wynedot55

quarters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pennies


----------



## wynedot55

coins


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bills


----------



## wynedot55

money


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trees (as in money doesn't grow on trees)


----------



## wynedot55

leaves


----------



## Farmer Kitty

logs


----------



## wynedot55

fire wood


----------



## Farmer Kitty

kindling


----------



## wynedot55

axe


----------



## Farmer Kitty

headless chicken


----------



## wynedot55

skinned chicken


----------



## Farmer Kitty

canned chicken


----------



## wynedot55

canned broth


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homemade chicken soup :coolsun


----------



## wynedot55

beef soup


----------



## Farmer Kitty

steaks


----------



## wynedot55

serloins


----------



## Farmer Kitty

roasts


----------



## wynedot55

brisket


----------



## Farmer Kitty

basket


----------



## wynedot55

ball


----------



## Farmer Kitty

baseball


----------



## wynedot55

football


----------



## Farmer Kitty

soccer


----------



## wynedot55

bad mitten


----------



## Farmer Kitty

volleyball


----------



## wynedot55

bowling


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pins


----------



## wynedot55

bowling ball


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bowling shoes


----------



## wynedot55

hand/wrist brace


----------



## Farmer Kitty

neck brace


----------



## wynedot55

cast


----------



## Farmer Kitty

broken bone


----------



## wynedot55

X-rays


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hospital


----------



## wynedot55

ER


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ambulance


----------



## wynedot55

1 ton truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fire truck


----------



## wynedot55

bucket truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

electric truck


----------



## wynedot55

water truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

construction crane


----------



## wynedot55

forklift


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dump truck


----------



## wynedot55

payloader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

endloader


----------



## wynedot55

crawler loader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

construction


----------



## CowGirl95

dump truck


----------



## wynedot55

belly dump trailer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dozer


----------



## wynedot55

draggline


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fishing


----------



## MissPrissy

bait


----------



## Farmer Kitty

worms


----------



## wynedot55

grasshoppers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

flies


----------



## wynedot55

skeeters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bees


----------



## wynedot55

wasps


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bugs


----------



## wynedot55

bug spray


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cough


----------



## wynedot55

burning eyes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

allergies


----------



## wynedot55

anti histamines


----------



## Farmer Kitty

eye drops


----------



## wynedot55

redness


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tired


----------



## wynedot55

sleep


----------



## Farmer Kitty

(sleep) laughing-youngest DD does this on a regular basis. Wonder what she is dreaming about?


----------



## wynedot55

wake up  she is dreaming of chocolate


----------



## Farmer Kitty

work-could be she is a chocolateholic.


----------



## wynedot55

milking cows


----------



## Farmer Kitty

beef cows


----------



## wynedot55

weaned calves


----------



## Farmer Kitty

noise--it's funny, we can answer anything on this one and end up with farm stuff anyway!


----------



## wynedot55

yes  bawling


----------



## Farmer Kitty

child


----------



## wynedot55

kid my youngest neice was a bawl bagg till she was about 2 ot older.you could look at her an she would bawl


----------



## Farmer Kitty

toys


----------



## wynedot55

for kittys dds  dolls


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stuffed animals


----------



## wynedot55

toy tractor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

toy implements-  we have circled back to farm things again!


----------



## wynedot55

toy cows


----------



## Farmer Kitty

horses


----------



## wynedot55

piggs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

people


----------



## wynedot55

slobbs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

discusting


----------



## wynedot55

sickening


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Let's go on to a less depressing subject- *funny*


----------



## wynedot55

happy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

smiles


----------



## wynedot55

giggles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Laughter


----------



## wynedot55

sounds


----------



## Farmer Kitty

noise


----------



## wynedot55

ear pluggs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

headache


----------



## wynedot55

pills


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sleep


----------



## wynedot55

your baby DD


----------



## Farmer Kitty

naping


----------



## wynedot55

dozing off


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tired


----------



## wynedot55

draggy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

behind


----------



## wynedot55

rear end


----------



## Farmer Kitty

front end


----------



## wynedot55

4wd


----------



## Farmer Kitty

truck


----------



## Kute Kitten

van


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bus


----------



## wynedot55

car


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bicycle


----------



## wynedot55

tricycle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

unicycle


----------



## wynedot55

tire


----------



## Farmer Kitty

flat


----------



## wynedot55

inner tube


----------



## Farmer Kitty

raft


----------



## wynedot55

boat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dock


----------



## wynedot55

pier


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ships


----------



## wynedot55

diesel motors


----------



## Farmer Kitty

semis


----------



## wynedot55

hay truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

elevators


----------



## wynedot55

loft


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cranes (  Lofty on Bob the Builder)-I'm trying to stay away from the farm stuff here. HELP!


----------



## wynedot55

trackhoe


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bulldozer


----------



## wynedot55

brush


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trees


----------



## wynedot55

woods


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hunting-it's bow and arrow season here!


----------



## wynedot55

deer  do you hunt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

squirrles-not me. DH does and Kute Kitten likes to go with. She'll be a hunter when she is old enough.


----------



## wynedot55

stew  so do you cook squirrl stew .i bet she will be a good hunter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Soup--They don't hunt squirel-just deer but, the squirels are noisy when you're sitting out in the woods!


----------



## wynedot55

beef


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pork


----------



## wynedot55

chicken


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> chicken


 I knew you would pick that one!

feathers


----------



## wynedot55

mattress


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pillow


----------



## wynedot55

bed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blankets


----------



## wynedot55

pillows


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sheets


----------



## wynedot55

bedspread


----------



## Farmer Kitty

house


----------



## wynedot55

lot


----------



## Farmer Kitty

land


----------



## wynedot55

farm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

river


----------



## wynedot55

bottom


----------



## Farmer Kitty

top


----------



## wynedot55

hat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cap


----------



## wynedot55

head


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brain


----------



## wynedot55

thinking


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No way! I don't get paid enough to think!  I'm just a poor dairy farmer remember. 

plans


----------



## wynedot55

robot i was just a worker when we milked cows


----------



## Farmer Kitty

machines


----------



## wynedot55

computers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

BYCs


----------



## wynedot55

fun


----------



## Farmer Kitty

knowledge


----------



## wynedot55

learning


----------



## Farmer Kitty

educational


----------



## wynedot55

PBS


----------



## Farmer Kitty

five-the number of PBS stations we get!


----------



## wynedot55

4 for your 4yr old


----------



## Farmer Kitty

10 Kute Kitten will be turning soon.


----------



## wynedot55

43 for making me feel old


----------



## Farmer Kitty

39 I'm catching you


----------



## wynedot55

age


----------



## Farmer Kitty

birthdays


----------



## wynedot55

days


----------



## Farmer Kitty

nights


----------



## wynedot55

hours


----------



## Farmer Kitty

minutes


----------



## wynedot55

seconds


----------



## Farmer Kitty

BANG!   seconds are the amount of time it takes a tire on a chopper box to blow!


----------



## wynedot55

BOOM


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tire-BTW-Bangs and Booms are not good for migranes. Dumb tire!


----------



## wynedot55

blowout


----------



## Farmer Kitty

expensive


----------



## wynedot55

money


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trees?


----------



## wynedot55

leaves


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stick


----------



## wynedot55

shake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ice cream!


----------



## wynedot55

milk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

orange juice


----------



## wynedot55

drink


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water


----------



## wynedot55

gatorade by the gallon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lemonaide


----------



## wynedot55

cokes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

acid


----------



## wynedot55

kidney stones


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pain


----------



## wynedot55

knocked out  had kidney stones 4 times.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

migrane


----------



## wynedot55

pain killers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ibroprophen


----------



## wynedot55

LA200


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There you go back to the farm stuff again. 

penicillan


----------



## wynedot55

tylan50


----------



## Farmer Kitty

antibiotics-just can't get you to turn away from the farm med. cabinet, ha?


----------



## wynedot55

nope im still a dairymen at heart 
store


----------



## Farmer Kitty

groceries


----------



## wynedot55

meat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

vegs


----------



## wynedot55

garden


----------



## Farmer Kitty

canning


----------



## wynedot55

curing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ham


----------



## wynedot55

bacon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I knew you would say bacon!

pork chops


----------



## wynedot55

am i that easy to predict.
tenderlion


----------



## Farmer Kitty

T-bone steaks

You have known what I would say ahead too. I must be predictable too.


----------



## wynedot55

yes sometimes i call tell what youll say.
  grill


----------



## Farmer Kitty

supper


----------



## wynedot55

middnite snack


----------



## Farmer Kitty

breakfast


----------



## wynedot55

lunch


----------



## Farmer Kitty

food


----------



## wynedot55

drink


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milk


----------



## wynedot55

ice cream


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheese


----------



## wynedot55

butter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

all made from---CREAM!


----------



## wynedot55

sour cream


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cream cheese


----------



## wynedot55

chedder cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheese curds


----------



## wynedot55

cottage cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mozerella cheese


----------



## wynedot55

pizza


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lasagna
 you played right into that one!


----------



## wynedot55

yes because i lost my abilty to spell some words.i was thinking parmasaine cheese 
hamberger meat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Dictionaries do wonders! Believe me I know!

parmesan cheese --see dictionary!


----------



## wynedot55

old age


----------



## Farmer Kitty

new born


----------



## wynedot55

bottle baby


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sippi cup


----------



## wynedot55

big girl glass 
man we are off the sub


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We're not off the subject! This one is word association. Anything goes.

coffee cups


----------



## wynedot55

coffee pot


----------



## Farmer Kitty

coffee grounds


----------



## wynedot55

filter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sick (sick smiley)-I don't like coffee!


----------



## wynedot55

yucky  i dont like coffee either.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

nasty


----------



## wynedot55

gagg


----------



## Farmer Kitty

let's not go there!

terrible


----------



## wynedot55

rough


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tough


----------



## wynedot55

gruff


----------



## Farmer Kitty

muff--now we're rhyming!


----------



## wynedot55

puff


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stuff


----------



## wynedot55

junk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trunk


----------



## wynedot55

bunk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bed


----------



## wynedot55

sleep


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dreams


----------



## wynedot55

weird


----------



## Farmer Kitty

strange--how strange it is to have a 10 yr old. Kute Kittens b-day is today!


----------



## wynedot55

wild congrats on having a 10 yr old kute kitten


----------



## Farmer Kitty

animal


----------



## wynedot55

fowl


----------



## Farmer Kitty

deer


----------



## wynedot55

elk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

moose


----------



## wynedot55

buffalo


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wild horses


----------



## wynedot55

burros


----------



## Farmer Kitty

minature horses


----------



## wynedot55

mini donkies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

St. Bernards


----------



## wynedot55

stock dogs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bermese Mountain Dog


----------



## wynedot55

great prynese gaurd dogs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

whippet


----------



## wynedot55

poodle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

collie


----------



## wynedot55

cow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

heifer


----------



## wynedot55

bull


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calf


----------



## wynedot55

pen


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pencil


----------



## wynedot55

lead


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ink


----------



## wynedot55

tatoo


----------



## Farmer Kitty

poison


----------



## wynedot55

dead


----------



## Farmer Kitty

alive


----------



## wynedot55

kicking


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stomping


----------



## wynedot55

jumping


----------



## Farmer Kitty

running


----------



## wynedot55

bucking


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ducking


----------



## wynedot55

waddling


----------



## Farmer Kitty

duckling


----------



## wynedot55

fluffybutts


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Speaking of which I just saw new pics of Cyn's little ones. 

adolescents-that's where my little fluffybutts are at now.


----------



## wynedot55

teenyboppers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

adults


----------



## wynedot55

old codgers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

antiques


----------



## wynedot55

furinture


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dishes


----------



## wynedot55

cast iron skillet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cast iron muffin pan


----------



## wynedot55

cast iron griddle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pancakes


----------



## wynedot55

maple sryrup


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peanut butter-both DDs and DH eat pancakes with it on.


----------



## wynedot55

peanuts  sounds like they take after their daddy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peanutbutter cookies


----------



## wynedot55

choc chip cookies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cutout cookies


----------



## wynedot55

gingerbread cookies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sugar cookies


----------



## wynedot55

brownies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chocolate--forbidden with my RLS --I still have some once in a while.


----------



## wynedot55

pie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cake


----------



## wynedot55

pastries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Donuts


----------



## wynedot55

bellyache


----------



## Farmer Kitty

full stomach


----------



## wynedot55

love to eat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

food


----------



## wynedot55

meat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

BEEF


----------



## wynedot55

steaks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

T-bone


----------



## wynedot55

serloin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brisket


----------



## wynedot55

primeribb


----------



## Farmer Kitty

roasts


----------



## wynedot55

ribbs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

country style ribs


----------



## wynedot55

BBQed ribbs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pork


----------



## wynedot55

hamm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pork chops


----------



## wynedot55

bacon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sausage


----------



## wynedot55

hotlinks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lamb


----------



## wynedot55

leg of lamb


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lamb chops


----------



## wynedot55

lamb stew


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ground lamb


----------



## wynedot55

ground beef


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hamburger


----------



## wynedot55

tacos


----------



## Farmer Kitty

salad


----------



## wynedot55

lettace


----------



## Farmer Kitty

carrots


----------



## wynedot55

rabbits


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fence-to keep them out of the garden!


----------



## wynedot55

welded wire fence


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fence posts


----------



## wynedot55

steel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

roofing


----------



## wynedot55

sheet iron


----------



## Farmer Kitty

siding


----------



## wynedot55

brick


----------



## Farmer Kitty

vinyl


----------



## wynedot55

plastic


----------



## Farmer Kitty

glass


----------



## wynedot55

windows


----------



## Farmer Kitty

doors


----------



## wynedot55

walls


----------



## Farmer Kitty

studs


----------



## wynedot55

plywood


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OSB board


----------



## wynedot55

concrete


----------



## Farmer Kitty

black top


----------



## wynedot55

asphalt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sealant


----------



## wynedot55

tar


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sticky


----------



## wynedot55

messy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

children


----------



## wynedot55

kids


----------



## Farmer Kitty

goats


----------



## wynedot55

nannies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sitters


----------



## wynedot55

babies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

premies


----------



## wynedot55

early


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tiny


----------



## wynedot55

incubator


----------



## Farmer Kitty

eggs


----------



## amysflock

bacon


----------



## wynedot55

sausage


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Welcome to the game amysflock

omelete


----------



## wynedot55

cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

onions


----------



## wynedot55

hamm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

green peppers


----------



## wynedot55

chillis


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mushrooms


----------



## wynedot55

taters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

onion greens


----------



## wynedot55

greens


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lettuce


----------



## wynedot55

matters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

opinions


----------



## wynedot55

debates


----------



## Farmer Kitty

president--is it election time yet. Now all they are doing is mud slinging-not to informative.


----------



## wynedot55

election  well whoever gets elected will have to shower when its over.because they gonna be real diry.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mud


----------



## wynedot55

grass


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay


----------



## wynedot55

bales


----------



## Farmer Kitty

baler


----------



## wynedot55

hay stack


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tarps--we have turned this one into farm stuff again!


----------



## wynedot55

cover  we just go where the words lead us


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blankets-I know it's just funny where we end up!


----------



## wynedot55

QUILTS  yes it sure is


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fabric


----------



## wynedot55

scraps


----------



## Farmer Kitty

batting


----------



## wynedot55

cotton


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wool


----------



## wynedot55

fleece


----------



## Farmer Kitty

poncho


----------



## wynedot55

hat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bat


----------



## wynedot55

ball


----------



## Farmer Kitty

soccer


----------



## wynedot55

kute kitten


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Blacky-kitten I hand raised


----------



## wynedot55

barn cat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

little stinker


----------



## wynedot55

skunk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peeeuuuuuu


----------



## wynedot55

rouchy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grouchy


----------



## wynedot55

cranky


----------



## Farmer Kitty

crabby


----------



## wynedot55

sea food


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fish


----------



## wynedot55

shrimp


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lobsters


----------



## wynedot55

crabb legs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

frog legs


----------



## wynedot55

craw fish


----------



## Farmer Kitty

clambs


----------



## wynedot55

oysters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pearl


----------



## wynedot55

necklace


----------



## Farmer Kitty

braclet


----------



## wynedot55

anklelett


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ring


----------



## wynedot55

diamond


----------



## Farmer Kitty

saphire


----------



## wynedot55

ruby


----------



## Farmer Kitty

emerald


----------



## wynedot55

stone


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rock


----------



## wynedot55

mineral


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

copper


----------



## wynedot55

zinc


----------



## Farmer Kitty

salt


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

salty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheese curds


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

dairy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milk


----------



## wynedot55

milk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Great minds think alike!

cows


----------



## wynedot55

jerseys yes they do


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milking shorthorns


----------



## wynedot55

aryshires


----------



## Farmer Kitty

holsteins


----------



## wynedot55

brown swiss


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Guernesy


----------



## wynedot55

swedish red


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Finish Red


----------



## wynedot55

dairy breeds


----------



## Farmer Kitty

beef breeds


----------



## wynedot55

hereford


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Angus


----------



## wynedot55

brahama


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Charolais


----------



## wynedot55

limos


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Belgian Blue


----------



## wynedot55

beefmasters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Wondered when you would get around to them.

Piedmontese


----------



## wynedot55

maine anjue   i figured youd say beefmaster


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Scottish Highland


----------



## wynedot55

dutch belted


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Belted Galloway


----------



## wynedot55

blonde d aquatain


----------



## Farmer Kitty

American British White Park


----------



## wynedot55

salers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

buyers


----------



## wynedot55

feedlots


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pastures


----------



## wynedot55

grass


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay


----------



## wynedot55

silage


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corn


----------



## wynedot55

wheat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

flour


----------



## wynedot55

meal


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bread


----------



## wynedot55

dough


----------



## Farmer Kitty

doughboys


----------



## wynedot55

biscuits


----------



## Farmer Kitty

donuts


----------



## wynedot55

coffee


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hot chocolate


----------



## wynedot55

warm milk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sleepy


----------



## wynedot55

napp


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bedtime


----------



## wynedot55

peanut


----------



## Farmer Kitty

butter


----------



## wynedot55

crackers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jam


----------



## wynedot55

jelly


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grape


----------



## wynedot55

figg


----------



## Farmer Kitty

apple


----------



## wynedot55

plum


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peach


----------



## wynedot55

pear


----------



## Farmer Kitty

orange


----------



## wynedot55

apricot yuckkkkkkk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

banana


----------



## wynedot55

strawberry  ive ate meny a jar of figg preserves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

red raspberry


----------



## wynedot55

blue berry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blackberry


----------



## wynedot55

cobbler


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pie


----------



## wynedot55

ice cream


----------



## Farmer Kitty

yogurt


----------



## wynedot55

sour cream


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cream cheese


----------



## wynedot55

chedder cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheese curds


----------



## wynedot55

cottage cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mozzerella cheese


----------



## wynedot55

parmasine cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

colby cheese


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

delicious


----------



## wynedot55

yummmy


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

eat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

food


----------



## Kute Kitten

Spanish rice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pizza


----------



## wynedot55

bread sticks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

garlic bread


----------



## wynedot55

texas toast


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lasagna


----------



## wynedot55

berger meat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

steak


----------



## wynedot55

T-BONE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Wow capitals from wynedot55!

Sirlion


----------



## wynedot55

i can do caps every now an then.
ribbeye


----------



## Farmer Kitty

roasts


----------



## wynedot55

ribbs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

leg of lamb


----------



## wynedot55

lamb chops


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lamburger


----------



## wynedot55

lamb stew


----------



## Farmer Kitty

beef stew


----------



## wynedot55

chicken stew


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicken soup-maybe supper tonight!


----------



## wynedot55

fried chicken


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grilled chicken


----------



## wynedot55

baked chicken


----------



## Farmer Kitty

canned chicken


----------



## wynedot55

chicken nuggets


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fish


----------



## wynedot55

fry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

french fries


----------



## wynedot55

taters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

raw fries


----------



## wynedot55

calf fries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> calf fries


What are calf fries?

tator tots


----------



## wynedot55

rocky mountain oysters  katsup


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Gotcha!

BBQ sauce


----------



## wynedot55

briskit


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ribs


----------



## wynedot55

smoked


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grilled


----------



## wynedot55

fried


----------



## Farmer Kitty

baked


----------



## wynedot55

broiled


----------



## Farmer Kitty

boiled


----------



## wynedot55

stewed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

beef stew


----------



## wynedot55

lamb stew


----------



## Farmer Kitty

leg of lamb


----------



## wynedot55

rack of lamb


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lamburger


----------



## wynedot55

lamb chops


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lamb roast


----------



## wynedot55

pork roast


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pork chops


----------



## wynedot55

ham


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bacon


----------



## amysflock

chantarelles

(because a friend just gave me a bunch and suggested we saute them in bacon fat...can't ever have too much bacon fat!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not sure what chantarelles are but, I know something else fried in bacon grease:

lettuce


----------



## wynedot55

tomatos


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bread-we made a sandwich!


----------



## wynedot55

bolony


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We did too! 

egg salad


----------



## wynedot55

deviled eggs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

boiled eggs


----------



## amysflock

salt (I can't have one without the other!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pepper


----------



## wynedot55

spices


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cinnamon


----------



## wynedot55

chummin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

red pepper


----------



## wynedot55

black pepper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

green peppers


----------



## wynedot55

red peppers


----------



## amysflock

heat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fire


----------



## wynedot55

burn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

charboiled


----------



## wynedot55

berger


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here we go again! 

Steaks


----------



## wynedot55

veggies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

carrots


----------



## wynedot55

taters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

greenbeans


----------



## wynedot55

red beans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corn


----------



## wynedot55

rice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lunch time!


----------



## wynedot55

beagels


----------



## Farmer Kitty

maccaroni, eggs, and cheese


----------



## wynedot55

peanuts fav foods


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lunch-Cook mac. Drain. Add the eggs (stirred up). Stir until cooked. Remove from heat. Add cheese. Eat!


----------



## wynedot55

yummmm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

good


----------



## wynedot55

bad


----------



## Farmer Kitty

glad


----------



## wynedot55

happy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

joyful


----------



## wynedot55

gleefull


----------



## Farmer Kitty

excited


----------



## wynedot55

bouncie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jump


----------



## wynedot55

pogo stick


----------



## Farmer Kitty

balance beam


----------



## wynedot55

tight rope


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Uneven bars


----------



## wynedot55

floor exercises


----------



## Farmer Kitty

parallel bars


----------



## wynedot55

sq tubing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rings


----------



## wynedot55

bracelets


----------



## Farmer Kitty

necklaces--  I meant gymnastic rings.


----------



## wynedot55

pendents  i knew what you ment i was out of ideas there


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brouches


----------



## wynedot55

diamond pins


----------



## Farmer Kitty

diamond mines


----------



## wynedot55

coal mines   coal turns into diamonds.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, it does.

Trees


----------



## wynedot55

lumber


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2 X 4's


----------



## amysflock

chicken roost!


----------



## wynedot55

ladder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

small shed


----------



## wynedot55

GARAGE


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WOW more all caps from wynedot55

house


----------



## wynedot55

wash room


----------



## Farmer Kitty

kitchen

New players welcome to play!


----------



## wynedot55

diningroom 
i wish people would join in an play as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

livingroom


----------



## wynedot55

den


----------



## Farmer Kitty

attic


----------



## wynedot55

basement


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well house


----------



## wynedot55

tank room


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milkhouse


----------



## wynedot55

motor room


----------



## Farmer Kitty

shop


----------



## wynedot55

tools


----------



## Farmer Kitty

expensive


----------



## wynedot55

money


----------



## Farmer Kitty

broke


----------



## wynedot55

loan


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bank


----------



## wynedot55

interest


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bills


----------



## wynedot55

payments ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Farmer Kitty

checks


----------



## wynedot55

cash


----------



## Farmer Kitty

money


----------



## wynedot55

coins


----------



## Farmer Kitty

paper bills


----------



## wynedot55

credit cards


----------



## Farmer Kitty

debit cards


----------



## wynedot55

accounts


----------



## Farmer Kitty

accountants


----------



## wynedot55

payable


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cashier


----------



## wynedot55

manager


----------



## perfectly_polish

boss


----------



## wynedot55

employee


----------



## Farmer Kitty

owner


----------



## wynedot55

operator


----------



## Farmer Kitty

renter


----------



## wynedot55

lease


----------



## Farmer Kitty

building


----------



## wynedot55

store


----------



## Farmer Kitty

C-store


----------



## wynedot55

shop


----------



## Farmer Kitty

groceries


----------



## amyquilt

market


----------



## wynedot55

MEAT


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fruit


----------



## wynedot55

veggies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

baked goods


----------



## amyquilt

outlet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bakery


----------



## wynedot55

sweets


----------



## Farmer Kitty

icing


----------



## wynedot55

CAKE


----------



## perfectly_polish

birthday


----------



## Farmer Kitty

party


----------



## wynedot55

fun


----------



## Farmer Kitty

happy


----------



## wynedot55

laughing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

giggles


----------



## wynedot55

wiggles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jiggles


----------



## wynedot55

bounces


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trounces


----------



## wynedot55

jumps


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hop


----------



## wynedot55

skips


----------



## Farmer Kitty

leap


----------



## wynedot55

froggie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut


----------



## wynedot55

kute kitten


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Children


----------



## wynedot55

kids


----------



## Farmer Kitty

girl


----------



## wynedot55

boy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

adults


----------



## wynedot55

young people


----------



## Farmer Kitty

new responsibilities


----------



## wynedot55

growup life


----------



## Farmer Kitty

work


----------



## wynedot55

living


----------



## Farmer Kitty

life


----------



## wynedot55

breathing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

coughing


----------



## wynedot55

sick


----------



## Farmer Kitty

asthma


----------



## wynedot55

allageries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

medicine


----------



## wynedot55

sleepy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

nap time


----------



## wynedot55

peanut


----------



## Farmer Kitty

walnut


----------



## wynedot55

hickery nut


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cashews


----------



## amysflock

trail mix


----------



## Farmer Kitty

raisins


----------



## wynedot55

GRAPES


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ALL CAPS AGAIN! MUST BE THE CAPS LOCK STUCK! 

juice


----------



## perfectly_polish

pulp


----------



## Farmer Kitty

logging


----------



## wynedot55

saw mill


----------



## Farmer Kitty

log skidder


----------



## wynedot55

logg trailer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

processor


----------



## wynedot55

chipper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wedges


----------



## Kute Kitten

chain saw


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chains


----------



## Kute Kitten

links


----------



## wynedot55

sausages


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jerky sticks


----------



## wynedot55

jerky peices


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bacon--Have you ever had venison bacon?


----------



## wynedot55

pork chops  no ive never has vension bacon.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pork roast--v.b. is not good (shudder)


----------



## wynedot55

pork loin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Barbecue pork


----------



## wynedot55

ribbs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ham


----------



## wynedot55

pigs feet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pigs liver


----------



## wynedot55

pigs nuckles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brats


----------



## wynedot55

hot links


----------



## Farmer Kitty

beef sticks


----------



## wynedot55

spicey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

spices


----------



## Kute Kitten

peperica


----------



## wynedot55

curry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cinnamon


----------



## wynedot55

cuman


----------



## Farmer Kitty

basil


----------



## Kute Kitten

ginger


----------



## wynedot55

garlic


----------



## Farmer Kitty

parsley


----------



## wynedot55

im way  stumped 
 cooking


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Go look in your Mom's spice drawer/rack!  What do you think Kute Kitten did?

baking


----------



## wynedot55

my mine doesnt keep a spice rack 
grilling


----------



## Farmer Kitty

broiling


No spices? And people have a hard time dealing with the fact that I don't cook with salt!


----------



## wynedot55

nope we really dont like hot spicey food.
baking


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Do not need to make them spicy. Can use them just to add to the taste. Your problem is you live in the part of the country where so much is made real spicy!

BTW--I just did baking! 

boiling


----------



## wynedot55

yes i live in tex mex county.
frying


----------



## Farmer Kitty

canning


----------



## wynedot55

stewing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

deep frying


----------



## wynedot55

steaming


----------



## perfectly_polish

broccoli


----------



## wynedot55

veggies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

carrots


----------



## wynedot55

onions


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peas


----------



## perfectly_polish

snow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

winter


----------



## wynedot55

cold


----------



## Farmer Kitty

freezing


----------



## wynedot55

frozen


----------



## Farmer Kitty

popsicle


----------



## wynedot55

freezer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

refridgerator


----------



## wynedot55

cooler


----------



## perfectly_polish

ice


----------



## wynedot55

cubes


----------



## Kute Kitten

broth cubes


----------



## wynedot55

bulion cubes


----------



## Kute Kitten

beef bouillon cubes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

vegetable bouillon cubes


----------



## perfectly_polish

chicken bouillon cubes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Homemade chicken soup


----------



## perfectly_polish

processing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

canning


----------



## wynedot55

freezing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

winter


----------



## perfectly_polish

snow


----------



## wynedot55

spring


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ice


----------



## wynedot55

slick


----------



## Farmer Kitty

melting


----------



## wynedot55

puddles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mud


----------



## wynedot55

muck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stuck--awful thing to be!


----------



## wynedot55

logg chain


----------



## Farmer Kitty

shovel--to dig to get chain on.


----------



## wynedot55

winch truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Tow truck


----------



## wynedot55

winch


----------



## Farmer Kitty

boat trailer


----------



## wynedot55

john boat


----------



## perfectly_polish

John Deere


----------



## wynedot55

well looky there i just made a 2020jd


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congratulations!

International


----------



## perfectly_polish

Harvester


----------



## Farmer Kitty

silo


----------



## perfectly_polish

grain


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain bin


----------



## wynedot55

feed tank


----------



## Farmer Kitty

swim tank--we used to use old watertubs for dunking in as kids at Grandma and Grandpa's. I'm trying to get this one steered away from the farm stuff again. We always seem to turn that way!


----------



## perfectly_polish

pool


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lake


----------



## perfectly_polish

ocean


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pond


----------



## perfectly_polish

algae


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fish


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

swim


----------



## wynedot55

water


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

drink


----------



## wynedot55

glass


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jars


----------



## wynedot55

lids


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rings


----------



## wynedot55

seals


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lid lifter


----------



## wynedot55

canner


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pressure weight


----------



## wynedot55

water


----------



## Farmer Kitty

broth


----------



## wynedot55

chicken


----------



## Farmer Kitty

potatoes


----------



## wynedot55

carrots


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hamburger


----------



## wynedot55

beef stew meat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chili


----------



## wynedot55

hot dogs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brats


----------



## wynedot55

summer sausage


----------



## Farmer Kitty

breakfast sausage links


----------



## wynedot55

sausage patties


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brat patties


----------



## wynedot55

bacon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ham


----------



## perfectly_polish

mustard


----------



## wynedot55

lettace


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tomatoes


----------



## wynedot55

bread


----------



## perfectly_polish

wheat


----------



## wynedot55

whole grain


----------



## Farmer Kitty

oats


----------



## wynedot55

milo


----------



## amysflock

horse! (someone on another board recently posted a pic of their gorgeous boy, Milo!)


----------



## wynedot55

saddle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

reins--If it's not a sister board, there is no other board.


----------



## wynedot55

bridle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stirups


----------



## wynedot55

girth


----------



## Farmer Kitty

saddle bags


----------



## wynedot55

saddle blanket


----------



## Farmer Kitty

saddle horse (for putting the saddle on when not on horse)


----------



## wynedot55

cow poney


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> cow poney


Can't make up your mind on which animal? Sorry, I couldn't resist!

Pony


----------



## wynedot55

mini horse


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

ride


----------



## Farmer Kitty

go


----------



## wynedot55

stop


----------



## Farmer Kitty

BTW-are you avoiding the farm word association?


----------



## wynedot55

no are you


----------



## Farmer Kitty

magic--It was my turn last. Although that has changed!


----------



## wynedot55

tricks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bricks


----------



## wynedot55

morter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stores


----------



## amysflock

money


----------



## wynedot55

markets


----------



## Farmer Kitty

falling


----------



## wynedot55

down


----------



## Farmer Kitty

basement


----------



## wynedot55

cool


----------



## Farmer Kitty

warm


----------



## wynedot55

hot


----------



## perfectly_polish

summer


----------



## wynedot55

fall


----------



## Farmer Kitty

spring


----------



## perfectly_polish

flowers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bees


----------



## perfectly_polish

sting


----------



## wynedot55

hurt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sore


----------



## perfectly_polish

muscle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

work


----------



## m.holloway

Ok I'm trying this again. I had to get to work for awhile. But I was checking out Farmer Kitty Info. Just wanted to say Thank you!!!!!! I just spent the last half hour print out the stuff. ThaT is so great. And I can understand the words!!!!! Some of the stuff that I find on internet is in big words and only a doctor can understand what it says. Well maybe there is hope for me after all!!!!!!!!!! Thank you again.  Mare


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You're welcome. Don't be afraid to start your own thread asking any questions you may have we are here to help.


----------



## perfectly_polish

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> work


job


----------



## Farmer Kitty

paycheck


----------



## wynedot55

100hr weeks for the cattlemen.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No vacations!


----------



## wynedot55

no days off


----------



## perfectly_polish

weekend


----------



## wynedot55

double workload


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fieldwork


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

hard


----------



## Farmer Kitty

soft


----------



## wynedot55

gooey


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

sticky


----------



## wynedot55

icky


----------



## Farmer Kitty

goushy


----------



## wynedot55

mushy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

messy


----------



## wynedot55

dirty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

muddy


----------



## wynedot55

belly deep


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stuck


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

stick


----------



## Farmer Kitty

branch


----------



## wynedot55

limb


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

arm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

leg


----------



## perfectly_polish

toes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

foot


----------



## wynedot55

ankle


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

twist


----------



## wynedot55

tail


----------



## Farmer Kitty

back


----------



## wynedot55

top


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bottom


----------



## wynedot55

side


----------



## Farmer Kitty

middle


----------



## wynedot55

front


----------



## Farmer Kitty

inside


----------



## wynedot55

innards


----------



## Farmer Kitty

guts


----------



## wynedot55

stomach


----------



## Farmer Kitty

heart


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

beat


----------



## wynedot55

rythm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

music


----------



## wynedot55

sounds


----------



## Farmer Kitty

soothing


----------



## wynedot55

loud


----------



## Farmer Kitty

noise


----------



## wynedot55

booming


----------



## Farmer Kitty

QUITE!


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

quiet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicken_boy_Kurt said:
			
		

> quiet


That's what I meant but, my spelling was off! 

soft


----------



## amysflock

snowfall


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pretty


----------



## wynedot55

colorful


----------



## Farmer Kitty

butterfly


----------



## wynedot55

beetle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

frogs


----------



## wynedot55

tadpoles miss peanut mustve said froggies.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

eggs-no it was me, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## wynedot55

fish


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bluegill


----------



## wynedot55

bass


----------



## Farmer Kitty

perch


----------



## wynedot55

crappie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sunfish


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

bait


----------



## wynedot55

MINNOWS


----------



## Farmer Kitty

worms


----------



## perfectly_polish

dirt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mud


----------



## wynedot55

gravel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cement


----------



## wynedot55

FOUNDATION


----------



## Farmer Kitty

All caps again! 

Basement


----------



## wynedot55

celler


----------



## Farmer Kitty

house


----------



## wynedot55

barn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pole shed


----------



## wynedot55

open  front barn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

loafen shed


----------



## wynedot55

hay barn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

machine shed


----------



## wynedot55

shop


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tools


----------



## perfectly_polish

hammer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cordless hammerdrill


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

robot


----------



## Farmer Kitty

computers


----------



## perfectly_polish

TV


----------



## Farmer Kitty

radio


----------



## perfectly_polish

country music


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Reba


----------



## wynedot55

geo jones


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Waylon Jennings


----------



## wynedot55

johnny paycheck


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

person


----------



## Farmer Kitty

singer


----------



## wynedot55

song writer


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

musician


----------



## Farmer Kitty

band member


----------



## wynedot55

gitar picker


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drummer


----------



## wynedot55

sax player


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

blues


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rock


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

stone


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rolling


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

(a rolling stone gathers no) moss


----------



## Farmer Kitty

licken


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

mushroom


----------



## Farmer Kitty

moss


----------



## wynedot55

slimey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gooey


----------



## wynedot55

sticky


----------



## Farmer Kitty

kitchen floor


----------



## wynedot55

syrup on floor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mop floor-which I have to do today-It was pickled herrings the girls dropped on the floor.


----------



## wynedot55

sweep you mean they like pickled hering.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

vacuum--love pickled herring


----------



## wynedot55

carpet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

vinyl tile--


----------



## wynedot55

tile


----------



## Farmer Kitty

vinyl sheeting


----------



## wynedot55

wood floor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

work


----------



## wynedot55

hard


----------



## Farmer Kitty

soft


----------



## perfectly_polish

smooth


----------



## Farmer Kitty

flat


----------



## m.holloway

horizin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pink sky (although right now it's all black!)


----------



## m.holloway

sailors take warning


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pink skies at night


----------



## wynedot55

blue skys


----------



## Farmer Kitty

(sailors delight!)

Sunshine


----------



## m.holloway

that's ditto!!!! ok here's my word( brandy)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dog--my folk's dog is named Brandy.


----------



## perfectly_polish

heeler


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Red, White, and Blue heeler--I know of one!


----------



## wynedot55

aussie shepard


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Saint Bernard--I know one who is 11 yrs and 4 months old!


----------



## m.holloway

Big animals


----------



## Farmer Kitty

COWS!


----------



## wynedot55

BULLS


----------



## Farmer Kitty

horses


----------



## wynedot55

buffalos


----------



## Farmer Kitty

elephants


----------



## wynedot55

giriffees


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Whale


----------



## wynedot55

rhino


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hippo


----------



## wynedot55

hyana


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cat


----------



## wynedot55

leapord


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tiger


----------



## wynedot55

lion


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Blacky


----------



## wynedot55

kitten


----------



## Farmer Kitty

panther


----------



## wynedot55

black


----------



## Farmer Kitty

white


----------



## wynedot55

red


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blue


----------



## wynedot55

green


----------



## Farmer Kitty

PURPLE!


----------



## m.holloway

red


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pink


----------



## wynedot55

yellow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lavander


----------



## m.holloway

restful


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sleep


----------



## m.holloway

coma


----------



## Farmer Kitty

awake


----------



## m.holloway

working


----------



## Farmer Kitty

crafts


----------



## m.holloway

home made


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homegrown


----------



## m.holloway

canning


----------



## Farmer Kitty

freezing


----------



## wynedot55

frozen


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ice


----------



## wynedot55

blocks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

salt (blocks)


----------



## wynedot55

mineral blocks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

worming blocks


----------



## wynedot55

worm pills


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ivomectin


----------



## wynedot55

pour ons


----------



## Farmer Kitty

medications


----------



## wynedot55

withdrawl times


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Antibiotic tests


----------



## wynedot55

milk tests


----------



## Farmer Kitty

SCC test (Somatic Cell Count)


----------



## wynedot55

PI  count aka bacteria test


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> PI  count aka bacteria test


PI? I'll have to remember that one. We call it the Plate Count!

California Matitis test.


----------



## wynedot55

mastitis meds


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Do you realise this is the reg word association? 

Today


----------



## wynedot55

yes but our brains think only in farm terms.
tomorrow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Tuesday


----------



## wynedot55

wed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thursday


----------



## wynedot55

fri


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fish fries--every Friday is fish fry day in WI. I know other parts of the country do not do this but, here we do.


----------



## wynedot55

fried shrimp  we have fish frys on fri an sat nites here as well.i love going to all you can fish frys.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

french fries


----------



## wynedot55

hush puppies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

popovers


----------



## wynedot55

corn fritters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brownies


----------



## m.holloway

how did we get browines, out of corn fritters. lol

choc. fudge


----------



## Farmer Kitty

it's all food and I was hungry for brownies.

potato fudge


----------



## wynedot55

peanut butter fudge


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mint chocolate fudge


----------



## wynedot55

choc chip cookies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sugar cookies


----------



## wynedot55

peanut better cookies for miss peanut.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chocolate drop cookies for her mom!


----------



## wynedot55

oatmeal no bake cookies  whats miss kute kittens cookie.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chocolate chip for Kute Kitten


----------



## wynedot55

lemon bars


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pumpkin bars


----------



## wynedot55

pumpin pie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cherry pie


----------



## wynedot55

blue berry pie my fav


----------



## Farmer Kitty

apple pie


----------



## wynedot55

choc pie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fruit pie


----------



## wynedot55

BLUE BERRY CHEESE CAKE YUMMMM


----------



## m.holloway

choc. cheese cake


----------



## wynedot55

german choc cake


----------



## m.holloway

boston cream cake


----------



## wynedot55

coconut cake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Angel food cake


----------



## wynedot55

pound cake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

poppyseed cake


----------



## wynedot55

choc cake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pumpkin cake


----------



## wynedot55

strawberry cake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fruitcake


----------



## wynedot55

birthday cake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

white cake


----------



## m.holloway

black forest cake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mmmmmm! 

chocolate fudge cake


----------



## m.holloway

devil's food cake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

swirl cake


----------



## wynedot55

sock it to me cake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sock it to me cake


 --As close to a sock as we have. 

red silk cake


----------



## wynedot55

red velvet cake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

raspberry cake


----------



## wynedot55

lemon cake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chocolate cherry cake


----------



## m.holloway

Cup Cakes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

German chocolate cake


----------



## m.holloway

milk   Thanks for the smile advise!!!!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Strawberry milk--You're welcome!


----------



## Kute Kitten

chocolate milk


----------



## wynedot55

vanilla milk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bubblegum milk


----------



## wynedot55

cherry milk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chocolate covered cherries


----------



## wynedot55

choc covered strawberries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fudge


----------



## m.holloway

choc. covered bugs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> choc. covered bugs


 

Old Fashioned Drops


----------



## m.holloway

old fashion rock candy on a string


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ribbon candy


----------



## wynedot55

peppermint candy canes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cherry candy canes


----------



## wynedot55

choc easter bunny


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Candy coins


----------



## wynedot55

candy corn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

candy bars


----------



## wynedot55

my fav peanutbutter cups


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milkyway


----------



## wynedot55

snickers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mr. Goodbar


----------



## wynedot55

hersheys


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3 Musketeers


----------



## wynedot55

skittles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

M&Ms


----------



## wynedot55

peanut patties


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mr. Goodbar


----------



## wynedot55

york  mints


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peppermint patties


----------



## wynedot55

peppermints


----------



## Farmer Kitty

butterscotch


----------



## m.holloway

coffee nips


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rootbeer barrels  back atcha


----------



## wynedot55

whiskey barrels


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> whiskey barrels


Candy, I hope. Last I knew whiskey came in a bottle.  Sorry, I couldn't resist!

gummy bears


----------



## wynedot55

salt water taffy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fruity taffy


----------



## wynedot55

cotton candy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

kettle corn


----------



## wynedot55

belly ache from eating all this candy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Also an expanding waist line!


----------



## wynedot55

set of duals 
im carring a set of duals on the front end


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tandam wagons--we probably all need one of these after the big meal today!


----------



## wynedot55

tandem flatbeds i know i ate way to much


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chopper boxes --I did too! After lunch nobody wanted desert right away and nobody moved very fast to get up either!


----------



## wynedot55

silage trucks 
well i ate so much that i was to full for dessert.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain trucks--Next weekend is DH's family Christmas and Breakfast with Santa.  It's going to be a month of eating!


----------



## wynedot55

grain trailers  
i bet the girls are ready  for breakfast with santa.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gravity boxes--Kute Kitten says she won't go see Santa this year. Peanut hasn't wanted to see him the last couple. She is fine with whatever Santa brings her and won't tell us what she wants.


----------



## wynedot55

grain carts man those 2 sound like they are hard to shop for.but then again i to was some what like them.would only say something id like too have an that was it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grainroom --Oh, Kute Kitten has let us know what she wants!  Peanut, is one of those that is happy no matter what she gets.


----------



## wynedot55

buckets  well miss peanut sounds like an easy going lil girl.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wheelbarrow


----------



## wynedot55

pitchfork


----------



## Farmer Kitty

silage fork


----------



## wynedot55

hay hooks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

scoop shovel


----------



## wynedot55

auger


----------



## Farmer Kitty

barn cleaner


----------



## wynedot55

solid manure


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Manure spreader


----------



## wynedot55

honey wagon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dump truck--that's what the honey wagon was on the farm I worked on growing up!


----------



## wynedot55

truck mounted manure spreader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

skidsteer--is it just my computer or is the site running slow?


----------



## wynedot55

grapple forks  the site runs pretty good


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Forks for round bales--okay, must be on this end.


----------



## wynedot55

hay spear


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay rack--restarted computer and internet, seems to have curred it.


----------



## wynedot55

round bale feeder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feeder wagon


----------



## wynedot55

feed troughs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water tubs


----------



## wynedot55

portable hay feeders


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Roundbale feeder rings


----------



## wynedot55

hay barn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

loafen shed


----------



## wynedot55

freestall barn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stantion barn--where did everyone go this aft? The only one on besides me was Nifty.


----------



## wynedot55

calf barn  i had to go out for awhile.but before then i sat down an dozed off.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calf hutches--we've done it again!  Turning this one into a farm word association!


----------



## wynedot55

wire panels  our brains never leave the farm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

snow fence


----------



## wynedot55

snow board


----------



## Farmer Kitty

skies--I'm surprised a texan would know about snow things!


----------



## wynedot55

ski suit


----------



## Farmer Kitty

snow boots


----------



## wynedot55

gloves


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Long johns


----------



## wynedot55

long sleeve shirts i never wear long sleeve shirts.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sweatshirts--I bet you would here! Probably before I would with your Texas blood!


----------



## wynedot55

id just put a coat on


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jacket--Not when it gets to zero or below. Then you need layers of long sleeved cloths. Even DH who is a furnace complains it's cold then.


----------



## m.holloway

dry boots


----------



## wynedot55

insulated boots


----------



## m.holloway

the warmy patchy things that you put in your boots or gloves.


----------



## wynedot55

gloves


----------



## m.holloway

wool scarf


----------



## wynedot55

tobbagan


----------



## Farmer Kitty

saucer sled


----------



## m.holloway

pull sled


----------



## Farmer Kitty

frozen moderator


----------



## wynedot55

sled dog


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Wait a minute! We go from frozen moderator to a sled dog? I sure hope you hold sled dogs in high regard!

Horse drawn sled ride


----------



## wynedot55

frozen horse


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nah, they are working. It's the riders that are frozen. 

frozen cow=


----------



## wynedot55

frozen calf


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ice cream


----------



## wynedot55

ice cream snow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

popsicle


----------



## wynedot55

puddin pops


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pudding cups


----------



## wynedot55

choc pudding


----------



## Farmer Kitty

vanilla pudding


----------



## wynedot55

custard pudding


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tapioca pudding


----------



## wynedot55

man im jammed.fruit pudding


----------



## Farmer Kitty

butterscotch pudding


----------



## wynedot55

apple sauce


----------



## Farmer Kitty

applebutter


----------



## wynedot55

apple cider  i climbed outta that hole


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I know

apple juice


----------



## wynedot55

orange juice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peach white grape juice


----------



## m.holloway

pineapple juice


----------



## wynedot55

grape juice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cherry white grape juice


----------



## wynedot55

peach juice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

apple juice punch blend


----------



## wynedot55

canberry juice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cranberry apple blend juice


----------



## wynedot55

cranpeach juice


----------



## m.holloway

carrot jucie/w apple


----------



## Farmer Kitty

prune juice


----------



## wynedot55

v8 juice yuckkkkkk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tomato juice


----------



## wynedot55

celary juice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milk


----------



## wynedot55

butter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheese


----------



## wynedot55

cream cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

colby cheese


----------



## wynedot55

cottage cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ricotta cheese


----------



## m.holloway

American cheese


----------



## wynedot55

chedder cheese


----------



## m.holloway

swiss cheese


----------



## wynedot55

colby cheese


----------



## m.holloway

goat cheese :/


----------



## wynedot55

motzrella cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

string cheese


----------



## wynedot55

sheep cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

farmers cheese


----------



## wynedot55

kraft cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brick cheese


----------



## wynedot55

chunk cheese  i wish i had 5lbs of cheese im hungry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

*5 pounds?* Isn't that overkill? We have about 7 pounds in the house. 

Montery jack


----------



## wynedot55

sharp cheeder 
i can eat 2lbs of cheese a day most days.but its $9 for 2lbs so i havent had cheese in no telling when.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We have cheese in the house all the time! Advantage of being in the Dairy State and selling our milk to a cheese factory. I don't even have to go anywhere to buy it! Just stick an order out in the milkhouse and it shows up with the milk truck two days later! 

cranberry jack


----------



## wynedot55

sharp jack 
then they take the cost out of your milk check.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yep.

Dill jack


----------



## wynedot55

fire jack


----------



## Farmer Kitty

caraway


----------



## wynedot55

whats that im stumped.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's a jack cheese!

Onion garlic jack


----------



## m.holloway

mozzrella cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Horseradish Jack


----------



## wynedot55

pepper jack cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Onion & Chive Jack


----------



## wynedot55

pamasine cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Salsa Jack


----------



## wynedot55

salsa dipp


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What? Did you run out of cheeses? 

omlete--to put the dip on of course.


----------



## wynedot55

yes i did.my brain froze up.
eggs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I was working from a list or I would have been lost too! 

green peppers


----------



## wynedot55

bacon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

onions


----------



## wynedot55

sasuage


----------



## Farmer Kitty

potatoes


----------



## wynedot55

tater cakes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

buckwheat pancakes


----------



## wynedot55

sourdough pancakes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

buttermilk pancakes


----------



## wynedot55

maple syrup


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peanut butter--not on mine but, DH, Kute Kitten and Peanut like their pancakes with peanut butter.


----------



## wynedot55

peanut butter cups


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mr. Goodbar


----------



## wynedot55

snickers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Milkyway


----------



## wynedot55

hershey  bar


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Butterfingers


----------



## wynedot55

dove bar candy not soap


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peppermint patty


----------



## wynedot55

peanut patty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

licorish


----------



## wynedot55

rock candy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rootbear barrels


----------



## wynedot55

pickle barrel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pickle jar


----------



## CowCop

Jelly Jar


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Jam


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Strawberries


----------



## wynedot55

peaches


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pears


----------



## wynedot55

apples


----------



## Farmer Kitty

oranges


----------



## wynedot55

grapefruit


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tangerines


----------



## wynedot55

avacadas


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pomegranetes (sp?)


----------



## wynedot55

plumms


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blue berries


----------



## wynedot55

cherries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grapes


----------



## wynedot55

pineapple


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bananas


----------



## wynedot55

strawberries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> strawberries


We're in trouble! That was the first fruit.

black berries


----------



## wynedot55

yes we are jammed again. raspberries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes we are jammed again. raspberries


 cranberries


----------



## wynedot55

cranberry sauce


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Cranberry sauce with turkey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicken


----------



## wynedot55

eggs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicks


----------



## wynedot55

fuzzballs


----------



## WildRoseBeef

furballs


----------



## wynedot55

cats


----------



## WildRoseBeef

dogs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cows


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Herefords


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Blue & White Holsteins


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Brown Swiss


----------



## wynedot55

jerseys


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Milking Shorthorns


----------



## wynedot55

aryshires


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Guernesy


----------



## wynedot55

hol x jer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Why the cross? You running out of breeds? 

Dexter


----------



## wynedot55

no me be lazy 
lowline angus


----------



## Farmer Kitty

American British White Park


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Speckle Park


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kerry


----------



## m.holloway

beef master


----------



## wynedot55

hereford


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hereford


 WRB already covered them. Look outside. 

Canadienne


----------



## wynedot55

simm angus


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Charolais


----------



## wynedot55

limos


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Belgian Blue


----------



## wynedot55

main anjue


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Texas Longhorn


----------



## wynedot55

brangus


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Scottish Highland


----------



## wynedot55

brimmer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

zebu


----------



## wynedot55

mini hereford


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Dexter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Piedmontese


----------



## wynedot55

blond d aqutain


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Maine-Anjou


----------



## wynedot55

repeat 
bramaview


----------



## Farmer Kitty

This is getting hard to keep track of. I knew there was a reason we quit playing this-our brains were scrambled from keeping track of what we had or hadn't posted! 

Pinzgauer


----------



## wynedot55

santa gertrudis


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Salers


----------



## wynedot55

doughtmasters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

doughnuts--yum!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Tim Hortons


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kwick Trip (especially their Glazers)


----------



## wynedot55

dunkin donuts


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milk--to dunk in


----------



## wynedot55

hot choc


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tea


----------



## wynedot55

coffeee


----------



## Farmer Kitty

(coffee) break


----------



## amyquilt

shortcake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chocolate cake


----------



## wynedot55

coconut cake


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

(and) Ice Cream!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

yogurt


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

cheddar


----------



## Farmer Kitty

colby--The home of colby cheese is in Colby, WI!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Caillat (Colbie Caillat is a singer...  I know, I butchered the spelling...)


----------



## wynedot55

pepperjack


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

jack-o-lantern


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Scarecrow


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Wizard of Oz


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Toto the little dog


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Lassie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Penny-our 11 1/2 yr old St. Bernard


----------



## wynedot55

layla my useless cow dog


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Clifford-the big red dog!


----------



## wynedot55

heres an old 1  bullet roy rogers dog


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Westerns


----------



## Farmer Kitty

comedy


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Jim Carey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mork from Ork (Mork & Mindy)--Can't think of his real name and yes, I know I'm dating myself.


----------



## wynedot55

jim belushie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bill Crosby


----------



## wynedot55

robyn  williams   brian keath from family affair


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Homer Simpson


----------



## wynedot55

bart simpson


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Nothin' but trouble!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Double


----------



## wynedot55

triple


----------



## Farmer Kitty

triplets


----------



## wynedot55

twins


----------



## Farmer Kitty

single


----------



## wynedot55

married


----------



## Farmer Kitty

divorced


----------



## wynedot55

bachlor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

free trying to move this along.


----------



## wynedot55

money


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pennies


----------



## wynedot55

quarters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mr. Money pants? You skipped a few coins! 

nickels


----------



## wynedot55

dimes im not a rich dairymen no more


----------



## Farmer Kitty

half dollars  --whose rich? The market is lousy right now!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

toonies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cartoons


----------



## wynedot55

tom an jerry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bugs Bunny


----------



## WildRoseBeef

vs. Wyly (sp??) Coyote


----------



## wynedot55

popeye


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> vs. Wyly (sp??) Coyote


That would be _Roadrunner_


----------



## wynedot55

foghorn leghorn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Miss Prissy --I wonder if she senses someone talking about her?


----------



## MissPrissy

Of course I do. I have secret powers that tell me everything.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

MissPrissy said:
			
		

> Of course I do. I have secret powers that tell me everything.


That was quick!


----------



## wynedot55




----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chicken Little


----------



## wynedot55

the lil chicken hawk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Daffy Duck


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Donald Duck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Huey--nephew of Donald Duck


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Duey-2nd nephew of Donald Duck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Luey--I believe the 3rd nephew


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Goofy


----------



## wynedot55

pluto


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Jupiter


----------



## wynedot55

mars


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Planet X


----------



## wynedot55

earth


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Pacific Ocean


----------



## wynedot55

atlantic ocean


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Arctic Ocean


----------



## wynedot55

black sea


----------



## WildRoseBeef

baltic sea


----------



## wynedot55

med sea


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Red Sea


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Dead sea

(We're rhyming!  Yay!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

North Sea


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Antarctica

(*sob*  No more rhyming)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Frozen


----------



## wynedot55

north


----------



## Farmer Kitty

south


----------



## wynedot55

east


----------



## Farmer Kitty

west


----------



## wynedot55

bound


----------



## WildRoseBeef

leap


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jump


----------



## WildRoseBeef

high


----------



## Farmer Kitty

low


----------



## wynedot55

down


----------



## Farmer Kitty

up


----------



## wynedot55

sideways


----------



## Farmer Kitty

backwards


----------



## wynedot55

farward


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Spring ahead


----------



## WildRoseBeef

summer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

heat


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

An extremely uncomfortable work day.


----------



## wynedot55

sweat


----------



## WildRoseBeef

soppin' wet


----------



## wynedot55

towel


----------



## WildRoseBeef

bath


----------



## wynedot55

shower


----------



## WildRoseBeef

clean


----------



## Farmer Kitty

soap



> An extremely uncomfortable work day.


It doesn't have to be hot. I just want some heat! 18F was today's high. It's suppose to be around 33F! I'm sick of being cold!


----------



## Imissmygirls

fels naptha


----------



## Farmer Kitty

laundry detergent


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Tide Bleach


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Tide Free 

GFG-Where are all those smileys you are so obsessed with? All I see you use are the ones on the forum.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

More where that came from!

1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/Dragon_photo/smiley_iphonedj.gif
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/Dragon_photo/bf-crazyashell.gif
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/Dragon_photo/lol_xtreme.gif
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/Dragon_photo/knuppel2.gif
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/Dragon_photo/bluejump.gif
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/Dragon_photo/stars.gif
> 
> More where that came from!
> 
> 1


 Those are good but, this isn't the counting thread!


----------



## wynedot55

ok ladies dont confuse old grandpa here  
  wisk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's not me! GFG may have something to say to you!

Downy


----------



## wynedot55

snuggle  
dare i ask what that is.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water


----------



## wynedot55

well


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wishing


----------



## wynedot55

penny


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dog


----------



## wynedot55

cat


----------



## WildRoseBeef

And the cycle continues....

bird


----------



## Farmer Kitty

kildeer


----------



## wynedot55

chicken 
im trying not to chase my tail


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I'm sure your not wyne 

duck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

goose


----------



## wynedot55

peacock


----------



## Farmer Kitty

guineas


----------



## m.holloway

robins


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cardinals


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

LOL, whoops!

Patriots


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I should have know it would go off to football. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Should have watched what bird I put! 

Packers


----------



## wynedot55

cowboys


----------



## Farmer Kitty

campfire


----------



## wynedot55

beans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brats


----------



## wynedot55

sausages


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bacon


----------



## wynedot55

eggs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

toast


----------



## wynedot55

butter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jams


----------



## wynedot55

jellies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peanut butter


----------



## wynedot55

crackers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

toast


----------



## wynedot55

bread


----------



## Farmer Kitty

buns


----------



## wynedot55

beagels


----------



## Farmer Kitty

donuts


----------



## wynedot55

cookies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cakes

Where is everyone else?


----------



## wynedot55

pies 
i guess they are busy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

deserts


----------



## wynedot55

yummmmy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

food


----------



## m.holloway

ice cream ?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cone


----------



## wynedot55

waffle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pancakes


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Maple syrup


----------



## wynedot55

cane syrup


----------



## Farmer Kitty

strawberry syrup


----------



## wynedot55

honey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Apricot syrup


----------



## wynedot55

ickkkkkkk  pine apple


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Blackberry


----------



## wynedot55

blue berry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Gooseberry    

All this talk about food is making me hungry!


----------



## wynedot55

pancakes  i stay hungry.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pancakes is a repeat.

french toast


----------



## wynedot55

yes i say them because yall eat emm for breakfast.
cinnomin toast


----------



## Farmer Kitty

muffins


----------



## wynedot55

beagals


----------



## WildRoseBeef

yummy!


----------



## wynedot55

tasty


----------



## WildRoseBeef

delicious


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fantastic


----------



## wynedot55

mmmmmmm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> mmmmmmm


What kind of word is that? How are we suppose to play of it?


----------



## wynedot55

thats all i could think of.i got it.
mmmm means good


----------



## Farmer Kitty

naughty


----------



## wynedot55

bad


----------



## Farmer Kitty

terrible


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

The Jonas Brothers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Entertainment


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Watching my brother try to cook


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Watching my brother try to cook




Going with cook so _LUNCH_.


----------



## wynedot55

supper


----------



## WildRoseBeef

sirloin steak and potatoes


----------



## wynedot55

T BONE  steak an texas toast


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Beef roast and mashed potatoes


----------



## wynedot55

fried chicken an mashed taters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

turkey


----------



## wynedot55

ham


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cranberries


----------



## wynedot55

dressing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sweet potatoes


----------



## wynedot55

rolls


----------



## m.holloway

green bean cassrole


----------



## wynedot55

tater cassroll


----------



## m.holloway

gravy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

potatoes


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Gollum from Lord of the Rings!  

I just keep on coming up with odd words, don't I?


----------



## wynedot55

cornbread


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Gollum reminds you of cornbread?  

I think I ought to be quiet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Corn


----------



## wynedot55

peas   i dont know what that is so i gracefully tryed to slide around it.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Won't argue

Pea soup


----------



## wynedot55

tater soup


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Stew


----------



## wynedot55

chili


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Argentina


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Don't cry for me Argentina, the truth is I never left you. All through my wild days, my sad existance, I kept my promise. Don't keep your distance.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

mourn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

loss


----------



## wynedot55

lost


----------



## Farmer Kitty

found


----------



## wynedot55

cops


----------



## Farmer Kitty

robbers


----------



## wynedot55

crooks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jail


----------



## WildRoseBeef

prison


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bars


----------



## wynedot55

steel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tin


----------



## wynedot55

copper


----------



## WildRoseBeef

lead


----------



## Farmer Kitty

aluminum


----------



## WildRoseBeef

steel


----------



## wynedot55

pvc


----------



## WildRoseBeef

pipe


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water


----------



## wynedot55

gas


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cooking


----------



## wynedot55

grilling


----------



## Farmer Kitty

supper


----------



## wynedot55

snack


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bedtime (snack)


----------



## wynedot55

drink


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milk


----------



## wynedot55

butter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheese


----------



## wynedot55

ice cream wich will be all i can eat for 3 months


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh, I don't know. I bet you will be able to eat _mashed potatoes_


----------



## wynedot55

an some mashed beans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cooked carrots


----------



## wynedot55

roast


----------



## Farmer Kitty

steak


----------



## wynedot55

chicken


----------



## Farmer Kitty

duck


----------



## wynedot55

goose


----------



## Farmer Kitty

guinea hen


----------



## WildRoseBeef

new guinea


----------



## wynedot55

whales


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dolphins


----------



## wynedot55

sharks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Tuna


----------



## wynedot55

salmon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

swordfish


----------



## wynedot55

cod fish


----------



## Farmer Kitty

star fish


----------



## wynedot55

sting rey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sea horse


----------



## WildRoseBeef

sea lion


----------



## Farmer Kitty

seals


----------



## wynedot55

sea lions


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sea lions


 Rough morning? Look 2 posts up!

fish


----------



## wynedot55

yes my brain is locked.  sea turtles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Opposite--*Tortises*


----------



## wynedot55

box terapines


----------



## Farmer Kitty

painted turtles


----------



## wynedot55

rabbits


----------



## Farmer Kitty

frogs


----------



## wynedot55

frog gigs


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Rrrriibbit!


----------



## wynedot55

croakkkkkk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

meow


----------



## wynedot55

hissss


----------



## Farmer Kitty

woof


----------



## wynedot55

howl


----------



## Farmer Kitty

roar


----------



## WildRoseBeef

rrreeeow!!!! hiss! hiss!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gggrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## wynedot55

scream


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mmmmmmoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## WildRoseBeef

baaa!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

neigh


----------



## wynedot55

whinny


----------



## Farmer Kitty

snort


----------



## wynedot55

buck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

doe


----------



## wynedot55

fawn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

deer


----------



## wynedot55

vension


----------



## Farmer Kitty

beef


----------



## wynedot55

pork


----------



## WildRoseBeef

chevon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lamb


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

mutton


----------



## wynedot55

cabrito


----------



## WildRoseBeef

[what's a cabrito??]

meat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Beats me?

vegetables


----------



## WildRoseBeef

fruit


----------



## Farmer Kitty

apples


----------



## wynedot55

cabrito is goat meat 
  peaches


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Aha!

nectarines


----------



## wynedot55

pears


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Thank you wyne!

apricots


----------



## Farmer Kitty

plums


----------



## WildRoseBeef

peaches


----------



## wynedot55

prunes


----------



## WildRoseBeef

bananananas


----------



## wynedot55

grapes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

raisins


----------



## wynedot55

fruit


----------



## Farmer Kitty

snacks


----------



## wynedot55

candy  is that you or miss peanut drooling over snacks.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Me, I'm hungry.

cake


----------



## wynedot55

pie  well i stay hungry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ice cream


----------



## Kute Kitten

hot fudge


----------



## wynedot55

whipped topping


----------



## Kute Kitten

carmel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cherries


----------



## wynedot55

blue berries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

black berries


----------



## Kute Kitten

raspberries  yummy


----------



## wynedot55

raspberries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You guys posted the samething at the same time!

August berries


----------



## wynedot55

ok now im stumped


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> ok now im stumped




Goose berries


----------



## wynedot55

dew berries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

strawberries


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Saskatoons


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Saskatoons


A food of some sort I'm assuming. What are they?

jam


----------



## wynedot55

jamm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> jamm


repeat--right above you.

jelly


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Saskatoons are berries that grow on tall shrubby trees. It's also called "serviceberry".
http://www.agf.gov.bc.ca/range/RangeID/Plants/AmelAlni.html
http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/proceedings1993/V2-516.html

toast


----------



## wynedot55

butter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Service berries I've heard of!

potatoes


----------



## wynedot55

beans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

greenbeans


----------



## wynedot55

pinto beans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

baked beans


----------



## wynedot55

mmmmm bacon


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Anyway we call them saskatoons...but don't ask me why.  Have you eaten any, kitty? Saskatoon pie, saskatoon jelly and other things made with home-grown saskatoons are just the greatest things....I love to eat the berries raw too, though they do tend to turn my mouth and hands purple. 

eggs


----------



## wynedot55

fried


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, I haven't eaten any. Don't know where there are any around here either.

omlete


----------



## wynedot55

scrambled


----------



## Farmer Kitty

boiled


----------



## wynedot55

pouched


----------



## Farmer Kitty

steamed


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I don't think they would grow around your area...more around the prairies and in the aspen parkland/boreal transition zone, something like that.  

Roasted


----------



## Farmer Kitty

deep fried


----------



## wynedot55

pan fried


----------



## Farmer Kitty

slow cooked in the slow cooker


----------



## wynedot55

baked


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fish


----------



## wynedot55

lobster


----------



## Farmer Kitty

shrimp


----------



## wynedot55

crabb


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Who are you calling a crab? 

oysters


----------



## wynedot55

sushi


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Rocky Mountain Oysters.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

beef


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Grass-fed beef


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pork


----------



## wynedot55

ham


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pork chops


----------



## wynedot55

tenderloin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

roasts


----------



## WildRoseBeef

sirloin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

T-bone steak


----------



## wynedot55

new york stripe steak


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ribs


----------



## wynedot55

piggs feet


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Haggis


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Haggis


There she goes again. I know I've heard of it but, can't place it. 

pickled pigs feet


----------



## wynedot55

piggs nuckles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pickled eggs


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haggis
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes again. I know I've heard of it but, can't place it.
Click to expand...

  You mean you don't know what haggis is?  It's a Scottish dish: lamb's gut stuffed with oatmeal, onions, liver, heart, mince meat, suet, seasoned with lots of pepper, salt and herbs.  I've never tried, I dunno if I ever will (or ever want to  )

pickled carrots drool   !!!!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'd heard of it, just couldn't place it. 

pickled onions


----------



## wynedot55

pickled beets


----------



## Farmer Kitty

beats fried in butter


----------



## wynedot55

fried pickles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fried potatoes


----------



## wynedot55

boiled taters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mashed taters


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Potato Pancakes  (NOW you've made me hungry!!!)


----------



## wynedot55

corn friters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corn dogs


----------



## wynedot55

hot dogs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brats


----------



## wynedot55

hotlinks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheddarwurst


----------



## wynedot55

chedder weiners


----------



## Farmer Kitty

polish kielbasa


----------



## wynedot55

bbqed links


----------



## WildRoseBeef

bratwurst sausage (best with home-grown beef)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

potato brats


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Potato pancakes  (Yum!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brat smores-supper tonight!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Open-flame-cooked rotisserie chicken!


----------



## wynedot55

roasted pig


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> roasted pig


Wow!

Roasted lamb


----------



## wynedot55

side  of beef on a spit


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grilled chicken


----------



## wynedot55

fried chicken


----------



## Farmer Kitty

roasted chicken


----------



## wynedot55

boiled chicken


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicken soup


----------



## WildRoseBeef

chicken soup broth


----------



## Farmer Kitty

carrots


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Peas


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Amish noodles


----------



## wynedot55

sauce


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gravy


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Mashed potatoes.


----------



## wynedot55

baked taters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sweet potatoes


----------



## wynedot55

new taters


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

old taters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Idaho potatoes


----------



## wynedot55

red taters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

white potatoes


----------



## wynedot55

tater flakes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

powdered milk


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Colostrum


----------



## wynedot55

whole milk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

colored water otherwise known as 2%


----------



## wynedot55

1% colored water


----------



## Farmer Kitty

skim


----------



## wynedot55

cream


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheese


----------



## wynedot55

blocks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

barrels


----------



## wynedot55

whiskey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Brandy


----------



## wynedot55

rum


----------



## Farmer Kitty

beer


----------



## wynedot55

keg


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bottle


----------



## wynedot55

cap


----------



## Farmer Kitty

equipment (that you buy to get a "cap")


----------



## wynedot55

tractor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

plow


----------



## wynedot55

disc


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drag


----------



## WildRoseBeef

harrow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

graindrill


----------



## wynedot55

notill drill


----------



## WildRoseBeef

air seeder


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Manure spreader


----------



## WildRoseBeef

anhydrous tank


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Compost Tea spreader


----------



## wynedot55

pto seeder


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Pto-powered wood chipper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pto powered saw


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

chainsaw


----------



## wynedot55

tree sheer


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Pruning snips


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lawn mower


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

haying mower


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay rake


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Baler


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay rack


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Hay feeder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay mow


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Stock-piling forage


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bunkers


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Bunker hill

(I have no idea what bunkers are)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bunkers are those big cement slabs that feed is put up inbetween. Then the feed is usually covered in plastic with tires to hold the plastic down.

Silo


----------



## wynedot55

TMR wagon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

round bale feeder


----------



## wynedot55

bale processor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

forage chopper


----------



## wynedot55

silage wagons


----------



## Farmer Kitty

forage blower


----------



## wynedot55

upright silo


----------



## Farmer Kitty

"Catipillars" the plastic wrap silos


----------



## wynedot55

ag bag machine bagger


----------



## WildRoseBeef

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> ag bag machine bagger


Don't ask, but for some unknown reason this cracked me up! 

bagged baleage


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hayledge


----------



## WildRoseBeef

silage


----------



## Farmer Kitty

oatledge


----------



## WildRoseBeef

anaerobic fermentation


----------



## wynedot55

amonia


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bleach


----------



## wynedot55

acid


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Hydrochloric Acid








Could've also said "corrosive" but too late anyways.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Citric acid


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Lemon juice (yum!)


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

^^  Same thing.  

Orange Juice


----------



## wynedot55

lime juice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

apple juice


----------



## wynedot55

grape juice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

white grape pomegranite


----------



## wynedot55

cherry juice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

white grape cherry juice


----------



## wynedot55

cranberry juice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cranberry juice makes me physically sick!

white grape peach juice


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Cranberry raspberry juice


----------



## wynedot55

peach juice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pear juice


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Strawberry Kiwi juice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cherry Burst juice


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Orange Mango juice with Pineapple, Apple, and Tangerine!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm running out of juices so,

grannysmith apples


----------



## wynedot55

macintosh apples an im out of apples.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Red delious apples


----------



## wynedot55

golden yellows


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thought you were out. 

Gala apples


----------



## wynedot55

that was it


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cameo apples


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Crab Apples


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Crabs


----------



## Kute Kitten

lobster


----------



## Farmer Kitty

oysters


----------



## WildRoseBeef

tuna


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blue gill


----------



## wynedot55

catfish


----------



## Farmer Kitty

perch


----------



## wynedot55

croppie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bullhead


----------



## wynedot55

big mouth bass


----------



## Farmer Kitty

small mouth bass


----------



## wynedot55

carp


----------



## WildRoseBeef

rainbow trout


----------



## Farmer Kitty

walleye


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Northern Pike


----------



## Farmer Kitty

muskey


----------



## wynedot55

walleye


----------



## Farmer Kitty

recent repeat! 

haddock


----------



## wynedot55

well ive been gone  
sockeye salmon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

So wasn't I half the day.

smelt


----------



## wynedot55

pot


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pan


----------



## wynedot55

laddle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

spatchula


----------



## WildRoseBeef

wooden spoon


----------



## wynedot55

tongs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

whisk


----------



## wynedot55

mixer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blender


----------



## wynedot55

processor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

canner


----------



## Kute Kitten

canning jars


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Canning lids


----------



## Kute Kitten

Jam


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Jelly


----------



## Kute Kitten

corn cob jelly


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> corn cob jelly


Which you don't care for.

Strawberry jam


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Kute Kitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corn cob jelly
> 
> 
> 
> Which you don't care for.
> 
> Strawberry jam
Click to expand...

So can't I still post it???  Grape jam.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kute Kitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corn cob jelly
> 
> 
> 
> Which you don't care for.
> 
> Strawberry jam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So can't I still post it???  Grape jam.
Click to expand...

Yes, just found it strange you would start with one you don't care for.

Blueberry rhubarb jam


----------



## Kute Kitten

It was the first one to pop into my head. Is there watermelon jam?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> It was the first one to pop into my head. Is there watermelon jam?


Not that I make.

Watermelon rind pickles


----------



## Kute Kitten

canned green beans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

canned beets


----------



## Kute Kitten

tomato juice You post fast Mom!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chili


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Stewed tomatoes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

canned chicken


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Chicken salad


----------



## Kute Kitten

canned ground hamburger


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Canned peaches


----------



## Kute Kitten

canned apples?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

apple sauce


----------



## Kute Kitten

apple cider


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Apple butter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

canned apple pie filling


----------



## Kute Kitten

cherry pie


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chocolate pie


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## Kute Kitten

yummy, sugar cookies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peanutbutter cookies


----------



## Kute Kitten

peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Farmer Kitty

egg salad sandwich


----------



## Kute Kitten

ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## Farmer Kitty

roast beef sandwich


----------



## wynedot55

cheese sandwich


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheddar cheese


----------



## wynedot55

colby cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

swiss cheese


----------



## wynedot55

firejack cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

farmer's cheese


----------



## wynedot55

cheese plant


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milk truck


----------



## wynedot55

milk tank


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pipeline


----------



## wynedot55

vacum pump


----------



## Farmer Kitty

compressor


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

air compressor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

air tools


----------



## wynedot55

air hose


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Airplane


----------



## wynedot55

jet motor


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

jet engine


----------



## Farmer Kitty

noisy


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

My little cousin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> My little cousin




brat


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Mad scientist genius, more like


----------



## wynedot55

nerd


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

computer


----------



## wynedot55

monitor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mouse


----------



## wynedot55

keyboard


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hard drive


----------



## wynedot55

motherboard


----------



## Farmer Kitty

CD/DVD Drives


----------



## wynedot55

power supply


----------



## Farmer Kitty

electrical outlet


----------



## wynedot55

electric cord


----------



## Farmer Kitty

circut breaker


----------



## wynedot55

meter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

utility poles


----------



## wynedot55

high voltage lines


----------



## Farmer Kitty

power plant


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Nuclear power plant


----------



## Farmer Kitty

coal


----------



## wynedot55

wind


----------



## Farmer Kitty

windmill


----------



## WildRoseBeef

turbine


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tons of *cement* that's under the turbines.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

concrete


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sand


----------



## wynedot55

rock


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stone


----------



## wynedot55

granite


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gravel


----------



## wynedot55

dust


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mud


----------



## wynedot55

dirt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wood


----------



## wynedot55

log


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tree


----------



## wynedot55

root


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

plant


----------



## wynedot55

plow


----------



## WildRoseBeef

case international


----------



## wynedot55

athens


----------



## Farmer Kitty

IH-International Harvester


----------



## WildRoseBeef

John Deere


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oliver


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Kubota


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ford


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Toyota


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Dodge


----------



## Kute Kitten

Honda


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chevy


----------



## Kute Kitten

Chrysler


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Mitsubushi (sp??)


----------



## wynedot55

nissan


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Buick


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Crown Victoria


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Queens


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Kings


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Princesses


----------



## Kute Kitten

prince


----------



## Farmer Kitty

royalty


----------



## Kute Kitten

castle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

moat


----------



## wynedot55

gators in the moat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drawbridge


----------



## Kute Kitten

suspension bridge


----------



## Farmer Kitty

covered bridge


----------



## wynedot55

rope bridge


----------



## Farmer Kitty

foot bridge


----------



## wynedot55

ladder


----------



## Kute Kitten

staircase


----------



## Farmer Kitty

upstairs


----------



## Kute Kitten

downstairs


----------



## wynedot55

outside


----------



## Kute Kitten

sports


----------



## Farmer Kitty

energy


----------



## Kute Kitten

water


----------



## Farmer Kitty

well


----------



## Kute Kitten

bucket


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pail


----------



## Kute Kitten

plastic


----------



## Farmer Kitty

metal


----------



## WildRoseBeef

stainless steel


----------



## Kute Kitten

tin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

aluminum


----------



## WildRoseBeef

copper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

steel


----------



## WildRoseBeef

thought i said that already??

iron


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There's a huge difference between stainless steel and steel.

ironing


----------



## Kute Kitten

iron ''cloth iron''


----------



## Farmer Kitty

laundry


----------



## Kute Kitten

socks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

YUCK!

washing mahine


----------



## wynedot55

dryer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

clothes line


----------



## Kute Kitten

chalk line


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hammer


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Nail


----------



## Farmer Kitty

board


----------



## Kute Kitten

screw, ouch!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

screwdriver


----------



## Kute Kitten

drill


----------



## Farmer Kitty

saw


----------



## Kute Kitten

tree


----------



## Farmer Kitty

maple


----------



## Kute Kitten

oak  
 good night


----------



## Farmer Kitty

birch


----------



## wynedot55

ash


----------



## Farmer Kitty

white pine


----------



## wynedot55

hackberry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blueberry


----------



## wynedot55

strawberry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

raspberries


----------



## wynedot55

chasing our tails again   
blackberries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I know.

Blackberry (electronics, not food)


----------



## wynedot55

compaq


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> compaq


That's what my new computer is.

Hewitt Packerd


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Long and unpronounceable names


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Long and unpronounceable names


 Come on you should know some of them.

Dell


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long and unpronounceable names
> 
> 
> 
> Come on you should know some of them.
> 
> Dell
Click to expand...

I'm not a technology freak (unlike about 99% of the teen population these days...)

Ummm...  Verizon?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

AT&T


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

AOL


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Google


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Yahoo


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yippee!!!


----------



## wynedot55

firefox


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Internet Explorer


----------



## Kute Kitten

cave explorer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bats


----------



## wynedot55

ask jeeves


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Dogpile


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

RUGBY!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

soccer


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Baseball


----------



## Farmer Kitty

football


----------



## Kute Kitten

basketball


----------



## Farmer Kitty

foosball


----------



## wynedot55

hocky


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ice skating


----------



## wynedot55

speed skating


----------



## Farmer Kitty

roller skating


----------



## wynedot55

roller blades


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water sking


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Downhill skiing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

*Hot Chocolate* after several good runs-or in my case it would probably be after several extremely poor runs as I've never skied.


----------



## wynedot55

drink


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water


----------



## wynedot55

gatorade


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lemonaide


----------



## wynedot55

cokes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pepsi


----------



## wynedot55

drpepper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sierra Mist


----------



## wynedot55

mt dew


----------



## Farmer Kitty

RootBeer


----------



## wynedot55

7up


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sundrop


----------



## wynedot55

sprite


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Elf


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dwarf


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Snow White


----------



## wynedot55

grumpy


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Dopey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sleepy


----------



## wynedot55

bashful


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bedtime bear


----------



## wynedot55

booboo bear


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Whose BooBoo bear?

Cheer Bear


----------



## wynedot55

he is yogi bears best friend


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ahh yes, now that you mention it, I remember.

Best Friend Bear


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Kare Bear. :/ 

What's with the bears??


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I ran out of dwarf names and the dwarf name up lead to Care Bears. 

Share Bear


----------



## wynedot55

cares alot bear


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Whocares bear


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Tenderheart Bear


----------



## Kute Kitten

Cheer bear, my favorite


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Wish Bear


----------



## Kute Kitten

Bedtime bear


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Secret Bear


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Bear's bear


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Wish Bear


----------



## Kute Kitten

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Bear's bear


I don't think that's a care bear. Who knows?  

Grumpy Bear


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear's bear
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's a care bear. Who knows?
> 
> Grumpy Bear
Click to expand...

Who said it had to be a Care Bear. I wonder how long until something strikes us off into a different direction?

Good Luck Bear


----------



## Kute Kitten

4 leaf clover


----------



## Farmer Kitty

red clover


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> red clover


Pretty flowers it has too.

White clover


----------



## wynedot55

arrowleaf clover


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Birdseye treefoil


----------



## wynedot55

millet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Tritical


----------



## wynedot55

sorgum


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

oats


----------



## wynedot55

wheat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

alalfa


----------



## wynedot55

fesue


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

white clover


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rye


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Buckwheat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hairy vetch


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Sanfoin


----------



## wynedot55

singletery peas


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Blue grass


----------



## wynedot55

gamma grass


----------



## Farmer Kitty

crimson clover


----------



## wynedot55

behaia


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Orchard grass


----------



## wynedot55

coastal


----------



## WildRoseBeef

smooth brome


----------



## wynedot55

prarie grass my spelling stinks.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mine's not the greatest either.

Sudan grass


----------



## wynedot55

hay grazer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cows


----------



## wynedot55

calves


----------



## Farmer Kitty

heifers


----------



## wynedot55

bulls


----------



## Farmer Kitty

horses


----------



## wynedot55

colts


----------



## Farmer Kitty

goats


----------



## wynedot55

nannies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

kids


----------



## wynedot55

girls


----------



## Farmer Kitty

boys


----------



## wynedot55

twins


----------



## Farmer Kitty

two


----------



## m.holloway

double


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trouble


----------



## wynedot55

problem


----------



## Farmer Kitty

worries


----------



## wynedot55

headache


----------



## Farmer Kitty

migrane


----------



## wynedot55

meds


----------



## Farmer Kitty

doctor


----------



## wynedot55

saw bones


----------



## Farmer Kitty

broken bones


----------



## wynedot55

cast


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pins


----------



## Kute Kitten

crutches


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wheelchair


----------



## Kute Kitten

medical boot


----------



## wynedot55

rubber boots


----------



## Farmer Kitty

snow boots


----------



## wynedot55

work boots


----------



## WildRoseBeef

cowboy boots


----------



## wynedot55

steel toed boots


----------



## WildRoseBeef

rubber boots


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Tire repair boot


----------



## m.holloway

rain boots


----------



## Farmer Kitty

puddles


----------



## wynedot55

mudd


----------



## Farmer Kitty

clay


----------



## m.holloway

red stains


----------



## wynedot55

dark stains


----------



## Farmer Kitty

paint


----------



## WildRoseBeef

art


----------



## m.holloway

frames


----------



## Imissmygirls

outlines


----------



## WildRoseBeef

sketches


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drawings


----------



## m.holloway

gallery


----------



## Farmer Kitty

shows


----------



## m.holloway

tickets


----------



## wynedot55

money


----------



## m.holloway

date


----------



## wynedot55

date whats that 
go out


----------



## Farmer Kitty

meal


----------



## wynedot55

supper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

picnic--I'm dreaming of warmer weather. Can you tell?


----------



## wynedot55

fried chicken


----------



## Farmer Kitty

potato salad


----------



## wynedot55

baked beans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cucumber salad


----------



## wynedot55

cole slaw


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pie


----------



## wynedot55

cake


----------



## m.holloway

hotdogs, and what is so funny about date.just because the last date i was on 35 years ago. that's where sunday dinners and saturday night game night came to be in this house. hubby don't like to eat out either. matter of fact we are have hambgers and hotdogs tommorrow night.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brat


----------



## m.holloway

chips


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dip


----------



## wynedot55

salsa


----------



## Farmer Kitty

eggs


----------



## wynedot55

cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

onions


----------



## wynedot55

peppers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mushrooms


----------



## WildRoseBeef

fungi


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lichen


----------



## m.holloway

rolls


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bread


----------



## wynedot55

butter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jam


----------



## wynedot55

fruit


----------



## WildRoseBeef

vegetables


----------



## wynedot55

meat


----------



## WildRoseBeef

BEEF!


----------



## wynedot55

chicken


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pork


----------



## WildRoseBeef

mutton


----------



## Farmer Kitty

duck


----------



## wynedot55

cabrito aka goat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

out --as in they are hard to keep locked in.


----------



## wynedot55

roaming


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wandering


----------



## wynedot55

hiding


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lost


----------



## wynedot55

found


----------



## Farmer Kitty

joy


----------



## wynedot55

happyness


----------



## Farmer Kitty

excitement


----------



## wynedot55

smiles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grins


----------



## wynedot55

giggles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

laughter


----------



## Kute Kitten

crying


----------



## Farmer Kitty

upset


----------



## Kute Kitten

sad


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mad


----------



## Kute Kitten

angry


----------



## wynedot55

hurt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

injury


----------



## wynedot55

dr


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hospital


----------



## Kute Kitten

shots  They hurt!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bandaid


----------



## Kute Kitten

sticker


----------



## Farmer Kitty

duck tape


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> duck tape


ow!

scotch tape


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What's ow about duck tape?

mailing tape


----------



## Kute Kitten

If it was stuck to you and  you tear it off, it would hurt! 

Masking tape


----------



## Farmer Kitty

painter's tape


----------



## Kute Kitten

paint


----------



## Farmer Kitty

paint brushes


----------



## Kute Kitten

hair brushes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dog brushes


----------



## m.holloway

ha ha ha   missed by a pages  scotch comb! I learned that at the fair LOL


----------



## Farmer Kitty

double comb


----------



## m.holloway

whats that.       Tease comb


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A type of chicken comb.

pik


----------



## m.holloway

ok this is a dumb ??? chicken comb, you comb a chicken??? eye leash comb


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, the comb on top of their head.

dog leash


----------



## wynedot55

collar


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dog licences


----------



## wynedot55

tags


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cow (named Tag-A-Long or Tags for short  )


----------



## wynedot55

ears


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pierced


----------



## wynedot55

hole


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pot hole


----------



## wynedot55

post hole


----------



## Farmer Kitty

black hole


----------



## wynedot55

sinkhole


----------



## Farmer Kitty

quicksand


----------



## WildRoseBeef

peatbog (acts like quicksand, found around here in Alberta...around where I live)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

marshes


----------



## m.holloway

swamps


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lakes


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Great Slave Lake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Lake Michigan


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Lake Huron


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Lake Superior


----------



## wynedot55

lake occobeee


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Lake Winebago


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Lake Athabasca


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Lake Onterio


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Thunder Lake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Lake Huron


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Lesser Slave Lake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Lake Sherwood


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Maligne Lake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Dexter Lake


----------



## m.holloway

lake hernando


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bear Lake


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Lake Louise


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Little Bear Lake


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Pyramid Lake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Lake Dalton--which is refilled now after having heavy rains wash out the banking last summer.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Patricia Lake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pelican Lake


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Peanut Lake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Lake Arbutis


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Shoal Lake


----------



## Kute Kitten

Lake Winnabago


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yellowstone Lake


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Yellowstone National Park


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wildlife


----------



## wynedot55

woods


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trees


----------



## wynedot55

leaves


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grass


----------



## WildRoseBeef

tillers (the part of the grass that replaces the old, mature grass after it dies off...)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

worms


----------



## WildRoseBeef

fishing bait


----------



## wynedot55

hooks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fishing pole


----------



## wynedot55

reel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

boat--oh, how I wish.


----------



## Kute Kitten

water


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water plants


----------



## Kute Kitten

seeweed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fish


----------



## wynedot55

lures


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grubs


----------



## wynedot55

worms


----------



## Farmer Kitty

worms is what started this fishing bit.

snakes


----------



## wynedot55

rat snake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grass snake


----------



## wynedot55

chicken snake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gardner snake


----------



## wynedot55

bull snake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bull


----------



## wynedot55

pen


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corral


----------



## wynedot55

chute


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cattle trailer


----------



## wynedot55

round bale trailer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

utility trailer


----------



## WildRoseBeef

flat-bed trailer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

semi trailer


----------



## wynedot55

semi tractor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

highway


----------



## wynedot55

bridge


----------



## Farmer Kitty

river


----------



## wynedot55

creek


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Up the creek without a *paddle*.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

canoe


----------



## Farmer Kitty

row boat


----------



## WildRoseBeef

kayak


----------



## Farmer Kitty

raft


----------



## wynedot55

river


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Over the river and through the woods to Grandma's* house *we go. The horses know the way to carry the sleigh through wind and blinding snow.


----------



## wynedot55

barn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicken coop


----------



## wynedot55

nestboxes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

roosts


----------



## wynedot55

chicken door


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicken run


----------



## wynedot55

litter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cat


----------



## wynedot55

food


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Homemade Chicken Noodle *Soup*--that's supper tonight!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Lunch


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Breakfast


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Cheerios


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Fruit Loops


----------



## wynedot55

frosted flakes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

raisin bran


----------



## wynedot55

shredded wheat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rice crispies


----------



## wynedot55

mini wheats


----------



## Farmer Kitty

smacks


----------



## wynedot55

sugar pops


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Honeynut Cheerios


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cocoa Pebbles


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Corn flakes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grape nuts


----------



## wynedot55

gritts


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cream of wheat


----------



## wynedot55

coco puffs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

oatmeal


----------



## wynedot55

brown sugar


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milk


----------



## wynedot55

coco


----------



## Farmer Kitty

strawberry syrup


----------



## wynedot55

choc syrup


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ice cream


----------



## Kute Kitten

cold!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ice cream sundae


----------



## Kute Kitten

cherry, I'm getting hungry!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bananas--then get something to eat!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Monkey, I had some danish!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tree


----------



## Kute Kitten

Maple tree, which my kite is stuck in.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

birch tree


----------



## Kute Kitten

White bark


----------



## Farmer Kitty

candy (white bark chocolate is used to make candy)


----------



## Kute Kitten

Hershey's chocolate


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Quit drooling all over the keyboard! 

strawberries


----------



## WildRoseBeef

raspberries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blackberries


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Quit drooling all over the keyboard!
> 
> strawberries


I'm not! 

blueberries


----------



## wynedot55

blueberries


----------



## wynedot55

you lil ham 
blackberries


----------



## Kute Kitten

Cherries, that's taken too!


----------



## wynedot55

huckleberries


----------



## Kute Kitten

grapes


----------



## wynedot55

cherrie maters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

goose berries


----------



## Kute Kitten

geese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

swans


----------



## Kute Kitten

Ducks, which are coming back.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

turkeys-they never left.


----------



## wynedot55

toms


----------



## Kute Kitten

turkey stuffing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm going to have to get you a drool bib! 
cranberries


----------



## wynedot55

dressing   kitty feed that girl


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to get you a drool bib!
> cranberries


 No bib for me Mom!
red


----------



## wynedot55

green


----------



## Farmer Kitty

*purple*


----------



## wynedot55

blue


----------



## Kute Kitten

yellow, favorite color


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brown


----------



## Kute Kitten

blue


----------



## Farmer Kitty

magenta


----------



## Kute Kitten

silver


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gold


----------



## Kute Kitten

tan


----------



## Farmer Kitty

baby blue


----------



## Kute Kitten

pink


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lavendar


----------



## Kute Kitten

violet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

orange


----------



## Kute Kitten

fruit


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lemon


----------



## Kute Kitten

lime


----------



## Farmer Kitty

apple


----------



## Kute Kitten

grapes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bannanas


----------



## Kute Kitten

monkey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ape


----------



## wynedot55

gorillia


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chimpanze


----------



## wynedot55

arangatang


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mankind


----------



## wynedot55

catus jack a wrastler


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mike Dundee--another wrestler


----------



## wynedot55

hillbilly jim  kitty i can have fun naming wrastlers.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hill---I don't know wrestling. I can't think of what the old gov of MN went by even. The only reason I know Mike Dundee is because he is in my family tree.


----------



## wynedot55

mountain


----------



## Farmer Kitty

clouds


----------



## wynedot55

rain


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sun


----------



## wynedot55

heat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

warmth


----------



## wynedot55

fire


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> fire


Did you have to go there?


----------



## wynedot55

yes as we are 100 or so miles from a bunch of fires.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes as we are 100 or so miles from a bunch of fires.


Did you miss the thread about the fire here yesterday and the DNR plane crashing killing the pilot? 

water


----------



## wynedot55

no i didnt now that was very sad to see happen.
  mudd


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stuck


----------



## wynedot55

deep


----------



## Farmer Kitty

muck


----------



## wynedot55

mire


----------



## Farmer Kitty

quicksand


----------



## wynedot55

desart


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sand


----------



## Kute Kitten

dirt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pies


----------



## Kute Kitten

crust


----------



## Farmer Kitty

filling


----------



## wynedot55

tooth


----------



## Kute Kitten

bone


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot only you would go from pie, filling, to tooth. I was looking more at cherry, apple, blueberry, etc. 

calcium


----------



## Kute Kitten

milk


----------



## wynedot55

cream  well i dont have ment teeth left


----------



## Kute Kitten

ice cream


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH doesn't either.

yogurt


----------



## Kute Kitten

go-gert


----------



## wynedot55

banana cream yogert


----------



## Farmer Kitty

strawberry yogurt


----------



## wynedot55

blueberry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here we go again.

blackberry


----------



## wynedot55

cherry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Gooseberry


----------



## wynedot55

raspberry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

August berry


----------



## wynedot55

boisenberry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jam


----------



## wynedot55

jelly


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jello


----------



## Kute Kitten

gell


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grease


----------



## Kute Kitten

messy!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Kute Kitten


Very easily too! 

kittens


----------



## Farmer Kitty

adorable


----------



## Kute Kitten

pretty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lovable


----------



## Kute Kitten

sweet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tart


----------



## Kute Kitten

sour


----------



## Farmer Kitty

candy


----------



## Kute Kitten

sugar


----------



## wynedot55

spice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

and everything *nice*


----------



## wynedot55

naughty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trouble


----------



## wynedot55

problem


----------



## Farmer Kitty

breakdown


----------



## wynedot55

repairs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

parts


----------



## wynedot55

tools


----------



## Farmer Kitty

expensive


----------



## wynedot55

cheap


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicks (as in chickens, cheap cheap)


----------



## WildRoseBeef

ducklings


----------



## wynedot55

quack quack


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gooslings


----------



## wynedot55

pea fowl


----------



## Farmer Kitty

guineas


----------



## wynedot55

noise


----------



## Farmer Kitty

loud


----------



## wynedot55

quiet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peaceful


----------



## Kute Kitten

bunny (they are quiet)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

soft


----------



## Kute Kitten

furry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cuddly


----------



## wynedot55

baby


----------



## Farmer Kitty

quilt--I just finished the baby quilt top I've been working on inbetween things with Peanut's quilt top.


----------



## wynedot55

blanket


----------



## Farmer Kitty

warm


----------



## wynedot55

cold


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hot


----------



## wynedot55

sweat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

swimming


----------



## wynedot55

pool


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lake


----------



## wynedot55

boat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

canoe


----------



## Kute Kitten

small


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tall


----------



## wynedot55

short


----------



## Farmer Kitty

*Challenged* to reach things.


----------



## wynedot55

tryed


----------



## WildRoseBeef

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> _tried_


Just doing some spellcheck! 

Attempted


----------



## wynedot55

completed   now you know i cant spell


----------



## Farmer Kitty

finished


----------



## wynedot55

started


----------



## Farmer Kitty

middle


----------



## wynedot55

end


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rope


----------



## wynedot55

chain


----------



## WildRoseBeef

cable


----------



## wynedot55

hooks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

eye bolts


----------



## Kute Kitten

nuts


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peanut


----------



## WildRoseBeef

walnut


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cashew


----------



## wynedot55

pecan


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hazel nut


----------



## wynedot55

filbert


----------



## Farmer Kitty

almonds


----------



## wynedot55

acorns


----------



## Farmer Kitty

oak trees


----------



## wynedot55

hickery trees


----------



## Farmer Kitty

maple trees--I hear it was a good sap year.


----------



## wynedot55

syrup


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pancakes


----------



## wynedot55

butter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

waffles


----------



## wynedot55

biscuits


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gravy


----------



## wynedot55

chicken fried steak


----------



## Farmer Kitty

KFC chicken--where we had supper.


----------



## Kute Kitten

grilled chicken (also KFC chicken, new choice)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicken soup


----------



## Kute Kitten

tomato soup


----------



## wynedot55

beef soup


----------



## Farmer Kitty

beef stew


----------



## wynedot55

chicken stew


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dumplings


----------



## wynedot55

chicken


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We've been to chicken.

Duck


----------



## wynedot55

rabbit


----------



## Farmer Kitty

squirel


----------



## Kute Kitten

gray


----------



## Farmer Kitty

black


----------



## wynedot55

blue


----------



## Farmer Kitty

purple


----------



## wynedot55

green


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pink


----------



## wynedot55

grey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

yellow


----------



## wynedot55

black


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> black


repeat!

lavender


----------



## wynedot55

my memory isnt that good on this game.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

turquoise (sp?)

Kitty, are mods the only ones that are able to have coloured font? just curious


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> turquoise (sp?)
> 
> Kitty, are mods the only ones that are able to have coloured font? just curious


No, if you look back Kute Kitten and I played the color game before. It doesn't work for all colors but, the code is:

[color= your color] whatever you want colored [/color] 

Just don't get carried away. 

*white* (white)


----------



## Kute Kitten

bluegreen


----------



## Farmer Kitty

orange


----------



## Kute Kitten

gold


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peach


----------



## Kute Kitten

fruit


----------



## wynedot55

veggies


----------



## Kute Kitten

carrots


----------



## Farmer Kitty

radishes


----------



## Kute Kitten

potato


----------



## Farmer Kitty

onion


----------



## Kute Kitten

cry


----------



## wynedot55

baby


----------



## Farmer Kitty

toddlers


----------



## wynedot55

pre ks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

elementary schoolers


----------



## wynedot55

jr high


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Highschoolers otherwise known as *teenagers*


----------



## wynedot55

hormones


----------



## Kute Kitten

adults


----------



## wynedot55

retired


----------



## Kute Kitten

working


----------



## wynedot55

backache


----------



## Farmer Kitty

legs ache


----------



## wynedot55

sore feet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

shoes


----------



## wynedot55

boots


----------



## Farmer Kitty

torture


----------



## wynedot55

rack


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sack


----------



## wynedot55

feed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

seed


----------



## wynedot55

fertalizer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sludge


----------



## wynedot55

manure


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What a jump we have made.   Sludge, for those who don't know, is a by product from paper making that is good to spread on the fields to help replace nutrients that crops have taken out.

lime


----------



## wynedot55

nitogen


----------



## Kute Kitten

hydrogen


----------



## Farmer Kitty

phosphate


----------



## wynedot55

potassium


----------



## Farmer Kitty

seliunum


----------



## Kute Kitten

salt block


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Trace mineral salt block


----------



## Kute Kitten

white salt block (don't know what kind of salt block it is though)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

protein lick tubs


----------



## wynedot55

mineral blocks


----------



## Kute Kitten

metal


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tin


----------



## Kute Kitten

tinfoil


----------



## wynedot55

tin can


----------



## Kute Kitten

soup can


----------



## wynedot55

coffee can


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> coffee can


So many are going to *plastic *nowadays.


----------



## wynedot55

yes but we still get a few tin coffee cans.   coke can


----------



## Farmer Kitty

soda bottle


----------



## Kute Kitten

plastic


----------



## Farmer Kitty

glass


----------



## Kute Kitten

cut


----------



## Farmer Kitty

knife


----------



## Kute Kitten

Sharp!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dull


----------



## Kute Kitten

boring


----------



## Farmer Kitty

exciting


----------



## wynedot55

sleep


----------



## Kute Kitten

snoring


----------



## Farmer Kitty

exhausted


----------



## wynedot55

passed out


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drunk


----------



## wynedot55

sober


----------



## Farmer Kitty

clean


----------



## wynedot55

dirty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

filthy


----------



## wynedot55

wash


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water


----------



## Kute Kitten

ice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cubes


----------



## Kute Kitten

melt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

puddle


----------



## Kute Kitten

big


----------



## Farmer Kitty

little


----------



## Kute Kitten

small


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tall


----------



## Kute Kitten

short


----------



## wynedot55

tiny


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut


----------



## wynedot55

shell


----------



## Kute Kitten

hard


----------



## wynedot55

soft


----------



## Kute Kitten

cuddly


----------



## wynedot55

snuggle


----------



## Kute Kitten

Bunny, ''Peanut calls me Snuggle Bunny.''


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chick


----------



## wynedot55

rabbit


----------



## Kute Kitten

hare


----------



## wynedot55

doe


----------



## Farmer Kitty

buck


----------



## Kute Kitten

senior


----------



## Farmer Kitty

junior


----------



## Kute Kitten

young


----------



## Farmer Kitty

old


----------



## wynedot55

senior


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> senior


repeat only a couple posts back! 

antique


----------



## wynedot55

tractor 
  hey i cant keep up with you 2


----------



## Farmer Kitty

International Harvester


----------



## wynedot55

ford


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Case


----------



## wynedot55

massey fergason


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oliver


----------



## wynedot55

farmall


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kubota--for thewife


----------



## wynedot55

new holland


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Avery


----------



## wynedot55

mccormick


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cub Cadet


----------



## wynedot55

yemar


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Wisconsin


----------



## wynedot55

zetor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

White


----------



## wynedot55

allis chalmers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bristol


----------



## wynedot55

david brown


----------



## Kute Kitten

brown


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Colors again? 
purple


----------



## wynedot55

green


----------



## Kute Kitten

yellow ''yellow''


----------



## wynedot55

red


----------



## Kute Kitten

blue


----------



## wynedot55

orange


----------



## Kute Kitten

purple


----------



## wynedot55

white


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> purple


repeat! 

magenta


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Kute Kitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple
> 
> 
> 
> repeat!
> 
> magenta
Click to expand...

Oops. pink


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lavender


----------



## Kute Kitten

silver


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gold


----------



## wynedot55

grey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

p_ew_ter


----------



## Kute Kitten

black


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mint


----------



## Kute Kitten

plant


----------



## Farmer Kitty

green peppers


----------



## Kute Kitten

red peppers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

yellowpeppers


----------



## wynedot55

bell peppers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jelupeno peppers


----------



## wynedot55

chili peppers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

kidney beans


----------



## Kute Kitten

beans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

green beans


----------



## wynedot55

red beans


----------



## Kute Kitten

yellow beans


----------



## wynedot55

pinto beans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

baked beans


----------



## wynedot55

ranch beans


----------



## Little Cow

pole beans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lima beans


----------



## wynedot55

garbonzo beans


----------



## Kute Kitten

string beans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pork-n-beans


----------



## wynedot55

grilling beans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grilling *steaks*


----------



## wynedot55

serloin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

T-bone


----------



## wynedot55

ribbeye


----------



## Farmer Kitty

roasts


----------



## wynedot55

sandwiches


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheese


----------



## wynedot55

bloney


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ham


----------



## wynedot55

corned beef


----------



## Farmer Kitty

and *hash*


----------



## Kute Kitten

hash browns


----------



## Farmer Kitty

raw fries


----------



## Kute Kitten

yummy

potatoes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Quit drooling all over the keyboard! 

mashed potatoes


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Quit drooling all over the keyboard!
> 
> mashed potatoes


I like Raw Fries.

milk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

yogurt


----------



## wynedot55

cottage cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ricotta cheese


----------



## wynedot55

parmasin cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheese curds


----------



## wynedot55

whey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

waste water


----------



## wynedot55

lagoon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

field


----------



## wynedot55

corn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

oats


----------



## wynedot55

wheat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tritical


----------



## wynedot55

millet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rye


----------



## wynedot55

sorgum


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sudan


----------



## wynedot55

silage


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hayledge


----------



## WildRoseBeef

bales


----------



## Farmer Kitty

baleledge


----------



## wynedot55

greenchop


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feeder wagon


----------



## wynedot55

tub mixer


----------



## Kute Kitten

grain mixer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grinder


----------



## Kute Kitten

blower


----------



## Farmer Kitty

legg


----------



## wynedot55

bins


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feed trucks


----------



## wynedot55

grain trailers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cattle trailers


----------



## wynedot55

flat bed trailers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dump trailers


----------



## wynedot55

walking floor trailers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wooden floors


----------



## wynedot55

steel floors


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cement


----------



## wynedot55

brick


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wall


----------



## Kute Kitten

thick


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thin


----------



## wynedot55

skinny


----------



## Kute Kitten

slender


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thick


----------



## Kute Kitten

hard


----------



## Farmer Kitty

soft


----------



## wynedot55

mushy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

liquid


----------



## wynedot55

gases


----------



## Farmer Kitty

vapors


----------



## wynedot55

smoke


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fog


----------



## wynedot55

mist


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drizzle


----------



## wynedot55

rain


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pouring


----------



## wynedot55

water


----------



## Farmer Kitty

puddle


----------



## wynedot55

mudd


----------



## Farmer Kitty

clay


----------



## wynedot55

gumbo


----------



## Farmer Kitty

quicksand


----------



## wynedot55

swamp


----------



## Farmer Kitty

marsh


----------



## wynedot55

gators


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4-wheelers


----------



## wynedot55

3 wheelers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dirt bikes


----------



## Kute Kitten

dirt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sand


----------



## wynedot55

gravel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blacktop


----------



## wynedot55

oil


----------



## Farmer Kitty

plastic


----------



## wynedot55

rubber


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gloves


----------



## wynedot55

fingers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hands


----------



## wynedot55

wrists


----------



## Farmer Kitty

forearms


----------



## wynedot55

elbow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

upper arms


----------



## wynedot55

shoulders


----------



## Farmer Kitty

neck


----------



## wynedot55

back


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thighs


----------



## wynedot55

knees


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calves


----------



## wynedot55

ankles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feet


----------



## wynedot55

toes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hooves


----------



## wynedot55

hoof trimmer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

clipper


----------



## wynedot55

chute


----------



## Farmer Kitty

head gate


----------



## wynedot55

squeeze chute


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corral


----------



## wynedot55

ally


----------



## Farmer Kitty

barn


----------



## wynedot55

stalls


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pens


----------



## wynedot55

gates


----------



## Farmer Kitty

doors


----------



## wynedot55

locks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

keys


----------



## wynedot55

rings


----------



## Farmer Kitty

circus (3 ring circus  )


----------



## wynedot55

lions


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tigers


----------



## wynedot55

chimps


----------



## Farmer Kitty

monkeys


----------



## wynedot55

arangatangs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gorillas


----------



## wynedot55

horses


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What a jump!

donkeys


----------



## wynedot55

mules


----------



## Farmer Kitty

zebras


----------



## wynedot55

zedonks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ponies


----------



## wynedot55

colts


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fillies


----------



## wynedot55

mares


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stallions


----------



## wynedot55

geldings


----------



## Farmer Kitty

steers


----------



## wynedot55

bulls


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cows


----------



## wynedot55

milk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

yogurt


----------



## wynedot55

butter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheese


----------



## wynedot55

cottage cheese


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheese curds


----------



## wynedot55

whey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calves--I know someone who once used whey with their calves as an added feed.


----------



## Kute Kitten

cows


----------



## Farmer Kitty

heifers


----------



## Kute Kitten

halter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

leading


----------



## Kute Kitten

walking


----------



## Farmer Kitty

running


----------



## Kute Kitten

thirsty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drink


----------



## Kute Kitten

water


----------



## wynedot55

trough


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tub


----------



## wynedot55

lick tank


----------



## Kute Kitten

mineral


----------



## Farmer Kitty

salt


----------



## Kute Kitten

pepper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

seasoned salt


----------



## Kute Kitten

sneeze


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cough


----------



## wynedot55

runny nose


----------



## Farmer Kitty

kleenex


----------



## wynedot55

hanky


----------



## Farmer Kitty

laundry--which I guess I had better get some done today.


----------



## wynedot55

jeans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

T-shirts


----------



## wynedot55

towls


----------



## Farmer Kitty

permanat press


----------



## wynedot55

wash an wear


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dryer--I really prefer my clothes dry.


----------



## wynedot55

clothesline


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wind


----------



## wynedot55

sun


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sky


----------



## wynedot55

clouds


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rain


----------



## wynedot55

mudd


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dirt


----------



## Kute Kitten

clay


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pottery


----------



## Kute Kitten

breakable


----------



## Farmer Kitty

broken


----------



## Kute Kitten

repaired


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fixed


----------



## wynedot55

overhauled


----------



## Farmer Kitty

machanic's special


----------



## wynedot55

big headache


----------



## Farmer Kitty

migrane


----------



## wynedot55

pain pills


----------



## Farmer Kitty

narcotics


----------



## wynedot55

drugs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

doctor


----------



## wynedot55

money


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dollars


----------



## wynedot55

coins


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pennies


----------



## wynedot55

nickles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dimes


----------



## wynedot55

quarters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

half dollars


----------



## wynedot55

silver


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gold


----------



## wynedot55

platum


----------



## Farmer Kitty

aluminum


----------



## wynedot55

copper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tin


----------



## wynedot55

plastic


----------



## Farmer Kitty

glass


----------



## wynedot55

window


----------



## Farmer Kitty

house


----------



## wynedot55

home


----------



## Farmer Kitty

safe


----------



## wynedot55

bank


----------



## Farmer Kitty

vault


----------



## wynedot55

steel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

armored truck


----------



## wynedot55

bullet proof glass


----------



## Farmer Kitty

robberies


----------



## wynedot55

masks


----------



## Imissmygirls

zorro


----------



## Kute Kitten

black


----------



## Farmer Kitty

purple


----------



## wynedot55

blue


----------



## Farmer Kitty

green


----------



## wynedot55

orange


----------



## Farmer Kitty

yellow


----------



## wynedot55

black


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> black


Kute Kitten started the colors with black!

grey


----------



## wynedot55

silver


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gold


----------



## Kute Kitten

heavy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

light


----------



## Kute Kitten

bright


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sun


----------



## wynedot55

blinding


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sun glasses


----------



## wynedot55

cap


----------



## Farmer Kitty

umbrella


----------



## wynedot55

raincoat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

puddles


----------



## wynedot55

water


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drink


----------



## wynedot55

gatorade


----------



## Farmer Kitty

kool-aid


----------



## wynedot55

lemonade


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Iced tea


----------



## wynedot55

cokes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Soda/pop


----------



## wynedot55

drpepper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thirsty


----------



## wynedot55

hungry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

food


----------



## wynedot55

yummm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

beef


----------



## Kute Kitten

steak


----------



## Farmer Kitty

T-bone


----------



## wynedot55

porterhouse


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rib-eye


----------



## wynedot55

primeribb


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sirloin


----------



## wynedot55

flat iron steaks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> flat iron steaks


Are you beating up your food so you can eat it without your teeth? 

chuck roast


----------



## wynedot55

no im not beating my food up  i did eat a chicken fried steak the other day.
  rump roast


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just couldn't resist! 

Pot roast


----------



## wynedot55

pork roast


----------



## Farmer Kitty

spare ribs


----------



## wynedot55

beef ribbs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Geez, we went from beef to pork and back to beef again! 

cross rib


----------



## wynedot55

brisket hey i just follow your lead


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My lead? A pot roast is beef.

Tenderloin


----------



## Kute Kitten

tender


----------



## wynedot55

tough


----------



## Farmer Kitty

(as) leather


----------



## Kute Kitten

velvet


----------



## wynedot55

satin


----------



## Kute Kitten

flannel


----------



## wynedot55

cotton


----------



## Farmer Kitty

polyester


----------



## Kute Kitten

blend


----------



## wynedot55

rayon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wool


----------



## Kute Kitten

warm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hot


----------



## Kute Kitten

sweaty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

swimming


----------



## Kute Kitten

lake


----------



## wynedot55

pool


----------



## Kute Kitten

plastic


----------



## wynedot55

granite


----------



## Kute Kitten

red granite


----------



## wynedot55

stone


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rocks


----------



## Kute Kitten

Metamorphic rock


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ice cubes


----------



## wynedot55

crushed ice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Slushy


----------



## wynedot55

icey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Smoothy


----------



## wynedot55

limeade


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lemonaide


----------



## wynedot55

blizzard


----------



## Farmer Kitty

shake-strawberry


----------



## wynedot55

choc shake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blueberry shake


----------



## wynedot55

cherry shake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

black cherry shake


----------



## wynedot55

water melon shake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

raspberry shake


----------



## wynedot55

pineapple shake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blackberry shake


----------



## Kute Kitten

berry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

triple berry


----------



## wynedot55

cran apple


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grannysmith apples


----------



## Kute Kitten

red delichous apple


----------



## Farmer Kitty

macintosh apples


----------



## Kute Kitten

red delichous apple


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> red delichous apple


You just repeated yourself! 

golden delicous apple


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Bad apple


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fruit cake (as in a nutty person not the food)


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Cupcake.   (short on ideas here...)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pound cake


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> pound cake


Cheese cake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheddar cheese


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

The Monty Python Cheese Shop Sketch


----------



## wynedot55

coffee shop


----------



## Kute Kitten

creamer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

coffee cup


----------



## Kute Kitten

mug


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hot chocolate


----------



## Kute Kitten

chocolate


----------



## Farmer Kitty

M&M's


----------



## Kute Kitten

round


----------



## Farmer Kitty

flat


----------



## wynedot55

curved


----------



## Farmer Kitty

straight


----------



## wynedot55

narrow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wide


----------



## wynedot55

thin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thick


----------



## wynedot55

shaved


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bald


----------



## Kute Kitten

hairy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

spiney (as in porcupines)


----------



## Kute Kitten

Ouch!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Ouch!


Sorry, I didn't mean to hurt you! 

sore


----------



## wynedot55

hurt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pain


----------



## wynedot55

meds


----------



## Farmer Kitty

relief


----------



## wynedot55

ease


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hard


----------



## wynedot55

rough


----------



## Farmer Kitty

smooth


----------



## wynedot55

slick


----------



## Farmer Kitty

slippery


----------



## wynedot55

ice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

freezing


----------



## wynedot55

frozen


----------



## Farmer Kitty

frosty


----------



## wynedot55

snow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

snowman


----------



## wynedot55

corn cob pipe


----------



## Farmer Kitty

and a *button* nose


----------



## wynedot55

coal eyes


----------



## Kute Kitten

made out of snow


----------



## wynedot55

white


----------



## Kute Kitten

Here we go again. purple


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pink


----------



## Kute Kitten

heart


----------



## Farmer Kitty

love


----------



## Kute Kitten

lovestruck


----------



## wynedot55

dazed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

knocked out


----------



## wynedot55

out cold


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cold turky


----------



## wynedot55

shakes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ice cream


----------



## wynedot55

float


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rootbeer


----------



## wynedot55

whipped topping


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sundae


----------



## Kute Kitten

Ice cream


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Ice cream


We just had that one! 

cherries


----------



## wynedot55

goose berries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blue berries


----------



## wynedot55

hackberries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hackberries


What are they?

strawberries


----------



## wynedot55

thats a name of tree we have here. boisenberries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I see.

black berry


----------



## Kute Kitten

delish


----------



## wynedot55

yummy


----------



## Kute Kitten

drool


----------



## wynedot55

slobber


----------



## Kute Kitten

wet


----------



## GrassFarmer

rain


----------



## Kute Kitten

sleet


----------



## wynedot55

snow


----------



## GrassFarmer

Frostbite.


----------



## Kute Kitten

melt


----------



## GrassFarmer

Flooding.


----------



## Kute Kitten

deep


----------



## wynedot55

water


----------



## GrassFarmer

steam


----------



## Kute Kitten

shallow We just had that one.


----------



## GrassFarmer

deep


----------



## wynedot55

well


----------



## GrassFarmer

good


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

great


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fantastic


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

incredible


----------



## wynedot55

super


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

wonderful


----------



## wynedot55

fab


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

fabulous (running short on ideas)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

forum--how's that for a change?


----------



## wynedot55

message board


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cork board


----------



## wynedot55

thumb tacks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tape


----------



## wynedot55

sticky


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stuck


----------



## wynedot55

mudd


----------



## Farmer Kitty

clay


----------



## wynedot55

sand


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stones


----------



## Kute Kitten

sedimentary rock


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Long words.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Small words


----------



## wynedot55

abbv words


----------



## Farmer Kitty

How about just plain *word*?


----------



## wynedot55

letter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

note


----------



## wynedot55

paper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pen


----------



## Kute Kitten

pen (calf pen)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calf hutch


----------



## Aidenbaby

rabbit hutch


----------



## wynedot55

brooder


----------



## Kute Kitten

broody


----------



## wynedot55

hen


----------



## Kute Kitten

rooster


----------



## wynedot55

chick


----------



## Farmer Kitty

egg


----------



## wynedot55

yolk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

orange


----------



## wynedot55

whites


----------



## Kute Kitten

paper


----------



## wynedot55

cut


----------



## Farmer Kitty

scissors


----------



## wynedot55

clippers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

knife


----------



## wynedot55

fork


----------



## Farmer Kitty

spoon


----------



## wynedot55

knife


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> knife


recent repeat! 3 posts back.  You're slipping.

bowl


----------



## wynedot55

plate  im always slipping.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

glass


----------



## wynedot55

cup


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hot chocolate


----------



## wynedot55

cider


----------



## Farmer Kitty

apples


----------



## wynedot55

tree


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bush


----------



## wynedot55

weed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

flower


----------



## wynedot55

pot


----------



## Farmer Kitty

garden


----------



## wynedot55

veggies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fruit


----------



## Kute Kitten

strawberries


----------



## Farmer Kitty

watermelon


----------



## Kute Kitten

seeds


----------



## Farmer Kitty

seedings


----------



## Kute Kitten

plants


----------



## Farmer Kitty

green


----------



## wynedot55

manure


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cow pie


----------



## wynedot55

cow patty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hamburger patty


----------



## wynedot55

ground meat


----------



## PattiXmas

stupid people


----------



## wynedot55

smart people


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brainiacs


----------



## wynedot55

geeks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peeps


----------



## wynedot55

cheeps


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicks


----------



## wynedot55

fuzzy butts


----------



## Farmer Kitty

slow pokes


----------



## wynedot55

speed demons


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lead foot


----------



## wynedot55

fast


----------



## Farmer Kitty

slow


----------



## wynedot55

crawl


----------



## Farmer Kitty

totter


----------



## wynedot55

gait


----------



## Farmer Kitty

walk


----------



## wynedot55

run


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tractor


----------



## wynedot55

truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milk truck


----------



## wynedot55

feed truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain bin


----------



## wynedot55

silo


----------



## Farmer Kitty

silo unloader


----------



## wynedot55

silo blower


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chopper box


----------



## wynedot55

silage chopper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

haybine


----------



## Kute Kitten

rake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

baler


----------



## wynedot55

discbine


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wheel rake


----------



## wynedot55

fluffer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wind rower


----------



## wynedot55

windrow inverter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

forage chopper


----------



## wynedot55

repeat forage chopper is the same as a silage chopper.
  big sq baler


----------



## Farmer Kitty

plow


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

snow plow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tractor and loader


----------



## Jazlyn

Purple tractor!

I saw one the other day. Cutest tractor ever!


----------



## wynedot55

green tractor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Case yellow tractor


----------



## wynedot55

ford blue


----------



## Farmer Kitty

IH red


----------



## wynedot55

kubota orange


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oliver green


----------



## wynedot55

IH red


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> IH red


Repeat post #4025 

Apple red


----------



## wynedot55

im good at repeats 
 green apples


----------



## Farmer Kitty

yellow apples


----------



## Jazlyn

My apples!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Granny Smith's apples


----------



## m.holloway

rfed delish. apples


----------



## Farmer Kitty

golden Delicious apples


----------



## m.holloway

mctosh apples


----------



## Farmer Kitty

crab apples


----------



## m.holloway

tropical soda apple ??


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fruit punch


----------



## m.holloway

sangria ??


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> sangria ??


? Not sure what sangria is.

lemonaide


----------



## wynedot55

texas lemonade  with tequilla


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Okay this is a family forum so, let's skip the booze. 

Soda


----------



## wynedot55

hey im just folloowing word assoc.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hey im just folloowing word assoc.


You couldn't go elsewhere from lemonade? We need someone else to go, I gave the last answer so I can't.


----------



## Kute Kitten

pop bottle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

plastic


----------



## wynedot55

glass


----------



## Farmer Kitty

aluminum


----------



## wynedot55

can


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trash can


----------



## wynedot55

dumpster


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dump truck


----------



## wynedot55

gravel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sand


----------



## wynedot55

beach


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water


----------



## Kute Kitten

ice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

(ice) cold drink


----------



## wynedot55

refreshing


----------



## Kute Kitten

quenching


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thirsty


----------



## wynedot55

drink


----------



## Farmer Kitty

food


----------



## wynedot55

eat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

steak


----------



## wynedot55

mashed taters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

green beans


----------



## wynedot55

rolls


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gravy


----------



## wynedot55

flour


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sugar


----------



## wynedot55

salt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Don't confuse the two! 

pepper


----------



## wynedot55

chili powder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

seasoned salt


----------



## wynedot55

tenderizer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

garlic salt


----------



## wynedot55

butter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cream


----------



## wynedot55

cream cheese


----------



## Fancypants4569

Strawberry....I didnt put an s in there so that way it was wide open for the next one  Dont know if I did it right, but Cream remindered me of Strawberry's and cream????


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Fancypants4569 said:
			
		

> Strawberry....I didnt put an s in there so that way it was wide open for the next one  Dont know if I did it right, but Cream remindered me of Strawberry's and cream????


Your doing it right. It's whatever the last word posted leads you to think. Keeping it clean and family friendly of course. 



shakes


----------



## Fancypants4569

woops wynedot55 beat me in there...think I messed it up


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Fancypants4569 said:
			
		

> woops wynedot55 beat me in there...think I messed it up


No, your fine. Just go with the flow. We tease some when it's a recent repeat but, it's just in fun.

BYW, welcome to the game. It's nice to have a new player.


----------



## wynedot55

milk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cow


----------



## Kute Kitten

heifer


----------



## wynedot55

bull


----------



## Kute Kitten

ring


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hoop


----------



## wynedot55

chain


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ball


----------



## wynedot55

bat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

glove


----------



## wynedot55

hand


----------



## Kute Kitten

5


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fingers


----------



## Kute Kitten

nails


----------



## wynedot55

hammer


----------



## Kute Kitten

wood


----------



## wynedot55

trees


----------



## Kute Kitten

forest


----------



## wynedot55

brush


----------



## Kute Kitten

fire


----------



## wynedot55

burn


----------



## Kute Kitten

smoke


----------



## wynedot55

smell


----------



## Kute Kitten

s


----------



## Farmer Kitty

shorty


----------



## wynedot55

tall


----------



## Kute Kitten

small


----------



## wynedot55

fry


----------



## Kute Kitten

french fry


----------



## wynedot55

fast food


----------



## Kute Kitten

Hradees


----------



## wynedot55

mcdonalds


----------



## Kute Kitten

KFC


----------



## wynedot55

burger king


----------



## Kute Kitten

burger


----------



## wynedot55

gound  meat


----------



## Jazlyn

Yuck!


----------



## wynedot55

ick


----------



## Kute Kitten

duck


----------



## wynedot55

quack


----------



## Kute Kitten

noise We almost ran over a family of mom and baby ducks on our way home form the libary today, thats what got me thinking duck.


----------



## Jazlyn

Maaa!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Ouch!


----------



## wynedot55

hurt


----------



## Jazlyn

No....


----------



## Kute Kitten

yes


----------



## Jazlyn

Why!?!


----------



## Kute Kitten

No made me think yes.

because


----------



## wynedot55

yeah right


----------



## Kute Kitten

Can we get back to the game now, please. The last word was because.


----------



## wynedot55

why


----------



## Jazlyn

por que  (because in spanish)


----------



## Kute Kitten

Was posted a few posts back! 

again


----------



## wynedot55

repeat


----------



## Jazlyn

Dj vu


----------



## Kute Kitten

spanish


----------



## wynedot55

wow


----------



## Kute Kitten

letters


----------



## Jazlyn

notes


----------



## wynedot55

words  hey yall are tag teaming me


----------



## Kute Kitten

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> words  hey yall are tag teaming me




No, we're not!

paper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

songs


----------



## Kute Kitten

music


----------



## Jazlyn

musical


----------



## wynedot55

notes


----------



## Kute Kitten

pen Here we go, again.


----------



## wynedot55

pin


----------



## Jazlyn

piggy


----------



## wynedot55

slopp


----------



## Jazlyn

goo


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm not going there so, I'm changing direction. 

gold


----------



## Jazlyn

smilley


----------



## wynedot55




----------



## Farmer Kitty

laughter


----------



## wynedot55

giggles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fun


----------



## wynedot55

games


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Connect 4


----------



## wynedot55

checkers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Battleship


----------



## wynedot55

scrabble


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Monopoly


----------



## wynedot55

operation


----------



## Farmer Kitty

surgery


----------



## Jazlyn

vet


----------



## wynedot55

dr


----------



## Jazlyn

Who


----------



## wynedot55

what


----------



## Farmer Kitty

when?


----------



## wynedot55

where


----------



## Jazlyn

why?


----------



## wynedot55

bye


----------



## Jazlyn

Hi


----------



## wynedot55

hello


----------



## Kute Kitten

olah Sp?


----------



## wynedot55

hey


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

hay


----------



## wynedot55

grass


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

brown :/


----------



## Kute Kitten

Oh great. Here we go with colores, again.

purple


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pink


----------



## Kute Kitten

orange


----------



## Farmer Kitty

green


----------



## Jazlyn

Grass


----------



## Farmer Kitty

And we have come full circle. 

straw


----------



## Kute Kitten

hay


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bales


----------



## Kute Kitten

round


----------



## Farmer Kitty

square


----------



## Kute Kitten

rectangle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

triangle


----------



## Kute Kitten

3


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sides


----------



## Kute Kitten

angles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

degrees


----------



## wynedot55

temp


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hot


----------



## wynedot55

sweating


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drinking


----------



## wynedot55

gatorade


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lemonaide


----------



## wynedot55

limeaide


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kool-aide


----------



## wynedot55

yumm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

delious


----------



## mully

Sweet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sugar


----------



## Kute Kitten

salt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pepper


----------



## Kute Kitten

potatoes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

onions


----------



## Kute Kitten

cry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

baby


----------



## Kute Kitten

chimes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> chimes


  In this hospital, everytime a baby is born they play chimes on the reg. floors. 

birth


----------



## wynedot55

day


----------



## mully

Hay


----------



## wynedot55

barn


----------



## Jazlyn

stall


----------



## wynedot55

stanchion


----------



## Jazlyn

Milking


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

early


----------



## Kute Kitten

yawn


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

pillow


----------



## Paintlover24

fight


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trouble


----------



## wynedot55

bad


----------



## Farmer Kitty

good


----------



## wynedot55

nice


----------



## Farmer Kitty

weather--It's beautiful out today!


----------



## wynedot55

sun


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

sorry to be negative-- sweat :/


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'll change one letter and make it positive. 

sweet


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

icing (which I am eating right now on graham crackers-now that is positive!!!!!!!!!!!  )


----------



## mully

cake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cookies


----------



## mully

and milk!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

thirsty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hungry


----------



## wynedot55

eat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

food


----------



## wynedot55

meat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

beef


----------



## wynedot55

pork


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicken


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

turkey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

duck


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

goose (as in duck, duck, goose)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

guinea


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

money


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trees (money doesn't grow on trees)


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

shade   (wish I had some)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

shadows


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

night


----------



## wynedot55

stars


----------



## currycomb

dancing with the


----------



## Farmer Kitty

moon


----------



## wynedot55

stars


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> stars


 You posted that a couple posts back. 

twinkle


----------



## wynedot55

hey i just got up  
  winkle


----------



## Kute Kitten

wink

I've been up since 6:30.


----------



## wynedot55

blink 
  kutes i dont have those morning calls telling me to get to the barn anymore.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

slinky

She doesn't either. I've been up since 4.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I was awake. Dad made me decide to come downstairs with his thumping on the stairs and loud voice.

think


----------



## wynedot55

brain


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drink

At 4? Or 6:30?


----------



## wynedot55

liquid


----------



## Kute Kitten

link


Both.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sink

I didn't see you up at 4.


----------



## wynedot55

chain   did peanut wakeup as well


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brain

Peanut got up at 4 with us. Crazy kid!


----------



## Kute Kitten

mind I was awake, but I didn't get up. I heard the 3 of you get up and thump down the stairs as well as some chit-chat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

find


----------



## wynedot55

keep  well peanut is prolly napping now.


----------



## Kute Kitten

good

She wasn't.


----------



## wynedot55

saint


----------



## mully

sinner


----------



## m.holloway

angel


----------



## OSUman

Demon
(does that work??)


----------



## wynedot55

devil


----------



## mully

Deviled egg


----------



## Farmer Kitty

boiled egg


----------



## Kute Kitten

hard


----------



## Farmer Kitty

soft


----------



## wynedot55

mushey


----------



## Kute Kitten

mud


----------



## wynedot55

sticky


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stuck


----------



## wynedot55

buried


----------



## Farmer Kitty

clover (My great-uncle is pushing up clover instead of roses  )


----------



## wynedot55

rye


----------



## Farmer Kitty

barley


----------



## wynedot55

wheat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

oats


----------



## wynedot55

millet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Black Oil Sunflower Seed


----------



## wynedot55

birdseed


----------



## OSUman

sunflowerseed


----------



## wynedot55

flaxseed


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

healthy


----------



## mully

wealthy and wise


----------



## wynedot55

smart


----------



## OSUman

school


----------



## wynedot55

collage


----------



## OSUman

Masters Degree


----------



## wynedot55

bachlors degree


----------



## m.holloway

aa degree


----------



## Farmer Kitty

temperature


----------



## wynedot55

cold


----------



## OSUman

Antarctica


----------



## m.holloway

hot


----------



## Farmer Kitty

desert


----------



## wynedot55

dry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wet


----------



## m.holloway

rain, I'm surpise farmerkitty you did write that. Maybe if we all think that for farmerkitty since they need some.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

spit--the only way it knows how to rain here. I've given up on the real stuff.


----------



## OSUman

drool


----------



## Farmer Kitty

baby


----------



## m.holloway

remind me to stay away from your area when you have a dry spell  LOL -- Diaper--


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> remind me to stay away from your area when you have a dry spell  LOL -- Diaper--


 Afraid you may end up with it?

Bottle


----------



## m.holloway

----milk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

juice


----------



## m.holloway

fruit


----------



## Farmer Kitty

apple


----------



## m.holloway

pear


----------



## Farmer Kitty

peach


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Colorado (we make a trip there every year for a pickup load of peaches)


----------



## wynedot55

new mexico


----------



## m.holloway

florida


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Wisconsin


----------



## wynedot55

michagan


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Arizona


----------



## wynedot55

navada


----------



## Farmer Kitty

California


----------



## wynedot55

washington


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oregon


----------



## wynedot55

idaho


----------



## OSUman

The Untied States of America


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Canada


----------



## OSUman

North America


----------



## Farmer Kitty

South America


----------



## OSUman

Europe


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Asia


----------



## OSUman

Australia


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Antartica


----------



## OSUman

AFRICA 
YAY


----------



## wynedot55

new zeland


----------



## Farmer Kitty

India


----------



## wynedot55

mexico


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Brasil


----------



## wynedot55

honduras


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chili


----------



## m.holloway

Cuba


----------



## mully

China


----------



## OSUman

Communist


----------



## wynedot55

freedom


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4th of July


----------



## wynedot55

fireworks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

flags


----------



## wynedot55

stripes


----------



## cw

jail


----------



## wynedot55

bars


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bar stools


----------



## wynedot55

chairs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tables


----------



## wynedot55

legs


----------



## cw

lewd women


----------



## wynedot55

lady


----------



## cw

and the tramp


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Disney


----------



## cw

mickey mouse


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Donald duck


----------



## cw

daffy duck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bugs Bunny


----------



## cw

elmer fudd


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Road runner


----------



## wynedot55

turkey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chickens


----------



## m.holloway

ducks


----------



## wynedot55

pond


----------



## m.holloway

lakes


----------



## wynedot55

rivers


----------



## m.holloway

oceans


----------



## wynedot55

salt water


----------



## m.holloway

fresh water


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fish


----------



## m.holloway

crab


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lobsters


----------



## wynedot55

clamms


----------



## Farmer Kitty

oysters


----------



## wynedot55

beach


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sand


----------



## wynedot55

castles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fairy tales


----------



## wynedot55

princesses


----------



## Farmer Kitty

princes


----------



## wynedot55

knights


----------



## Farmer Kitty

armour


----------



## wynedot55

sword


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sheild


----------



## wynedot55

jousting pole


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

charger


----------



## OSUman

horse


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pony


----------



## wynedot55

colt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

filly


----------



## wynedot55

mare


----------



## mully

Care


----------



## wynedot55

board


----------



## OSUman

forum


----------



## wynedot55

questions


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

answers


----------



## wynedot55

posts


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

fencing


----------



## wynedot55

barbed wire


----------



## Kute Kitten

spikes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

nails


----------



## m.holloway

hammer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

saws


----------



## Kute Kitten

wood


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lumber


----------



## Kute Kitten

build


----------



## Farmer Kitty

deck


----------



## m.holloway

railing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ramp


----------



## m.holloway

floaters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

anchored


----------



## m.holloway

bumpers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

boat


----------



## m.holloway

life jacket


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fishing poles


----------



## mully

Bass Boat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

motor boat


----------



## wynedot55

ski boat


----------



## Evilkitty162

row boat- sorry rowed all day to day!


----------



## kapfarm

ROBOT


SORRY TO CAUSE A TRAINWRECK IN THE DIRECTION OF THE GAME!


----------



## Obsessive

Dance


----------



## mully

Finance


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Bank


----------



## 2seth2

river


----------



## EllieMay

raft


----------



## Queen Mum

life


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

road


----------



## 2seth2

car


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

trip


----------



## 2seth2

fall


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

down


----------



## 2seth2

stairs


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Mystery


----------



## OSUman

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Mystery


Murder


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Knife


----------



## CheerioLounge

blade


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

cut


----------



## EllieMay

throat


----------



## RPC

sore


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

blister


----------



## EllieMay

finger


----------



## 2seth2

food


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Vultures


----------



## EllieMay

guineas!


----------



## RPC

bugs


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

beetle


----------



## elevan

ladybug


----------



## EllieMay

cute


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

baby


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

goat


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Chicken


----------



## RPC

BBQ


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sticky


----------



## CCourson05

Molasses


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

North


----------



## RPC

cold


----------



## CCourson05

ice


----------



## RPC

Tea


----------



## EllieMay

British


----------



## RPC

accent


----------



## 2seth2

foriegn


----------



## redtailgal

object


----------



## RPC

UFO


----------



## EllieMay

home


----------



## RPC

base


----------



## 2seth2

camp


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

weinies


----------



## 2seth2

oscar mirer


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Bologna


(My bologna has a first name, it's O-S-C-A-R 
My bologna has a second name, its M-A-Y-E-R 
I love to eat it every day, and if you ask me why I'll say 
'Cause Oscar Mayer has a way with B-O-L-O-G-N-A!)


----------



## RPC

Gross


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Hot dogs


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Cousin


----------



## EllieMay

kissing


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Movies


----------



## EllieMay

comedy


----------



## RPC

laugh


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Jokes


----------



## EllieMay

blonde


----------



## OSUman

Nazi


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

wonder woman


----------



## CheerioLounge

Amazon


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

woman


----------



## craftymama86

child


----------



## Crazy Acres

Hatchlings


----------



## weimarmama

Incubator


----------



## LittleLady98

FUZZY BUTTS!!!!  (chicks...  )


----------



## weimarmama

Brooder


----------



## LittleLady98

messy chicken poop!


----------



## Magic Birdie

unmessy budgie poop!


----------



## LittleLady98

Magic Birdie!!!!


----------



## Magic Birdie

Magic Birds!


----------



## LittleLady98

Idy...


----------



## Magic Birdie

Idy!


----------



## LittleLady98

BYC!!


----------



## Magic Birdie




----------



## LittleLady98

RPs!!!!


----------



## Magic Birdie

My stories and art thread!


----------



## LittleLady98

Emthefishlady!


----------



## Magic Birdie

Thread invading!


----------



## LittleLady98

Spook!


----------



## Crazy Acres

Pigs.


----------



## LittleLady98

Mud


----------



## ForestOwl

puppies


----------



## LittleLady98

kittens


----------



## weimarmama

purr


----------



## craftymama86

meow


----------



## Perfect Piggies

Bark


----------



## craftymama86

park


----------



## bnbfarm

walk


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

dirt road


----------



## Fierlin

small towns...


----------



## HankTheTank

Saturday Night (woo-hoo for the song reference!)


----------



## Fierlin

...Live?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

acoustic


----------



## HankTheTank

Electric! *rocks out*


----------



## Fierlin

Utilities...


----------



## bnbfarm

power


----------



## Fierlin

Engines.

(I'm  liking this game. )


----------



## craftymama86

Dodge


----------



## bnbfarm

ram


----------



## flemish lops

goat


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Kids


----------



## Fierlin

Tag...


----------



## craftymama86

Loser


----------



## Fierlin

High school.


----------



## HankTheTank

Drama


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Laugh


----------



## HankTheTank

Joke


----------



## craftymama86

whoopy cusion


----------



## HankTheTank

Joy Buzzer


----------



## craftymama86

clueless :/


----------



## flemish lops

Clue the board game


----------



## CheerioLounge

Colonel Mustard


----------



## Fun-E-Farm

candlestick!


----------



## craftymama86

fire!


----------



## CheerioLounge

fly


----------



## craftymama86

swatter!


----------



## CheerioLounge

Splat!


----------



## flemish lops

seagulls


----------



## CheerioLounge

beach


----------



## Fierlin

tram (the one tram we have in this city goes to the beach)


----------



## CheerioLounge

trolley


----------



## Fierlin

flight attendants.


----------



## CheerioLounge

^ funny how we Americans don't call that "cart" a trolley...   I was thinking more along the lines of a San Francisco cable car.. 


pilot


----------



## Fierlin

Jetblue.  

The word "cart" is pretty much unused over here.


----------



## CheerioLounge

Airline


----------



## Fierlin

Bankruptcy...


----------



## flemish lops

Monopoly


----------



## CheerioLounge

Scrabble


----------



## Fierlin

Alan... 
(From _Two and a half men_)


----------



## CheerioLounge

Sheppard (astronaut)


----------



## craftymama86

John (John Sheppard in Stargate Atlantis)


----------



## CheerioLounge

commode...   :/


----------



## flemish lops

furniture ?


----------



## craftymama86

@CheerioLounge  Where did that come from??? LOL



furniture?.... ok I'll say couch.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

wood. (also hurt,pain,ouchhhhh. but, forget about this;  go with wood.)


----------



## idy

tree


----------



## flemish lops

leaves


----------



## Fierlin

rustle


----------



## craftymama86

bushes!


----------



## Fierlin

beat


----------



## craftymama86

bat (baseball)


----------



## Fierlin

ball


----------



## CheerioLounge

basket


----------



## Fierlin

twine


----------



## CheerioLounge

string


----------



## redtailgal

cheese


----------



## Fierlin

market


----------



## craftymama86

flea


----------



## Fierlin

Leap


----------



## craftymama86

quantum (Quantum Leap-the tv show)


----------



## Fierlin

Sheldon...

Seems like something he'd talk about.


----------



## craftymama86

clueless


----------



## Fierlin

Big bang theory. 

Flicks


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

movies


----------



## Fierlin

tickets


----------



## craftymama86

police


----------



## idy

government


----------



## craftymama86

money :/


----------



## Fierlin

stocks


----------



## craftymama86

loss


----------



## Fierlin

Steel.


----------



## craftymama86

Cowboys


----------



## CheerioLounge

Broncos


----------



## Fierlin

buck?


----------



## CheerioLounge

skin


----------



## craftymama86

sunburn


----------



## CheerioLounge

lotion


----------



## craftymama86

massage


----------



## CheerioLounge

relax


----------



## Fierlin

holiday


----------



## craftymama86

trip


----------



## CheerioLounge

travel


----------



## craftymama86

gas


----------



## CheerioLounge

expensive!


----------



## craftymama86

stress


----------



## CheerioLounge

tense


----------



## Fierlin

spring


----------



## CheerioLounge

blooms


----------



## Fierlin

gas station...


----------



## craftymama86

lost


----------



## Fierlin

desert


----------



## CheerioLounge

oasis







@ fierlin  gas station?


----------



## craftymama86

lol


----------



## Fierlin

rofl

(CL - I was thinking of a book I'd read. Gas station flowers? )


----------



## CheerioLounge

giggle?


----------



## craftymama86

jiggle


----------



## Fierlin

push


----------



## CheerioLounge

pull


----------



## Fierlin

gravity


----------



## CheerioLounge

weight


----------



## Fierlin

force


----------



## craftymama86

Vader


----------



## CheerioLounge

Solo


----------



## Fierlin

song


----------



## craftymama86

music


----------



## Fierlin

instrument


----------



## craftymama86

concert


----------



## Fierlin

...tickets


----------



## craftymama86

VIP pass


----------



## Fierlin

rope


----------



## idy

string


----------



## Fierlin

pearls


----------



## flemish lops

fancy


----------



## craftymama86

elegant :bun


----------



## BarredRockMomma

gold


----------



## flemish lops

silver


----------



## CheerioLounge

mine


----------



## Fierlin

coalface


----------



## craftymama86

dirty


----------



## aimee

mud


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

gross.


----------



## Fierlin

large


----------



## craftymama86

scary


----------



## Fierlin

spider.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

When


----------



## craftymama86

who?


----------



## Fierlin

Doctor.


----------



## craftymama86

SG-U


----------



## Fierlin

...Abbreviations?


----------



## craftymama86

english


----------



## Fierlin

fail


----------



## craftymama86

epic *what is it with this word??? It's everywhere!!!*


----------



## Fierlin

awesome (That one too )


----------



## craftymama86

totally!


----------



## Fierlin

complete.


----------



## craftymama86

project


----------



## Fierlin

blueprint


----------



## craftymama86

house


----------



## Fierlin

team


----------



## craftymama86

(How do you get "team" from "house"? LOL......)

football


----------



## BarredRockMomma

bowl


----------



## Fierlin

plate

(You know, school houses  They try to encourage a competitive spirit, which I don't usually partake in. )


----------



## craftymama86

fork!


----------



## Fierlin

path


----------



## capretta

trailblazing

Yes indeed I love hiking, but when the goats come...


----------



## Fierlin

... strength?


----------



## craftymama86

muscle


----------



## Fierlin

pairs

(sorry, that was bad. )


----------



## BarredRockMomma

shoes


----------



## Fierlin

shops


----------



## EllieMay

town


----------



## Fierlin

factory


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Cars


----------



## craftymama86

Pixar


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Buzz


----------



## flemish lops

Bee


----------



## capretta

Honey


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Sweet


----------



## flemish lops

candy


----------



## capretta

kids (humans  )


----------



## flemish lops

laundry


----------



## BarredRockMomma

forever


----------



## jessica_1285

Family


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Love


----------



## flemish lops

Valentines day


----------



## BrownSheep

flowers


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Color


----------



## Fierlin

Electrons


----------



## jessica_1285

Physics


----------



## cowie4

teacher


----------



## BarredRockMomma

apple


----------



## jessica_1285

Red


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Ballon


----------



## Fierlin

air


----------



## flemish lops

diving


----------



## Fierlin

pressure


----------



## BarredRockMomma

cooker


----------



## jessica_1285

Food


----------



## flemish lops

dinner


----------



## Fierlin

Late


----------



## jessica_1285

Dark


----------



## Fierlin

Force


----------



## silky_3699

Army


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Marines


----------



## silky_3699

soldier


----------



## jessica_1285

War


----------



## silky_3699

Medieval 

(sorry, but I usually think of that )


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Knights


----------



## idy

armour


----------



## RPC

Heavy


----------



## Fierlin

rock

(I was going to say 'wake' but realised people probably wouldn't understand me)


----------



## silky_3699

craggy

(wake... could you explain )


----------



## Fierlin

cliffs


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Dover


----------



## Fierlin

ferry


----------



## BarredRockMomma

water


----------



## Fierlin

alkalis...


----------



## silky_3699

Nihang

(alkalis made me think of akalis which are a type of ppl with some sort of religion who are now called the Nihangs)


----------



## Fierlin

...fantasy?

(sorry, I have no idea what that is  sounds interesting though.)


----------



## BarredRockMomma

dragons


----------



## Fierlin

scales


----------



## BarredRockMomma

gold


----------



## Fierlin

trade


----------



## jessica_1285

Free


----------



## Fierlin

space


----------



## flemish lops

stars


----------



## Fierlin

constellations


----------



## jessica_1285

Night


----------



## craftymama86

sleep ( or lack of LOL)


----------



## flemish lops

bed


----------



## Fierlin

timber


----------



## BarredRockMomma

pine


----------



## Fierlin

forest


----------



## BarredRockMomma

camping


----------



## flemish lops

s'mores


----------



## Fierlin

Treats!

(I had to google that one, I don't think we have those here very commonly )


----------



## Teeah3612

Goats


----------



## HankTheTank

Beards


----------



## Fierlin

Shaving cream


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Whipped Cream!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Yummy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Gummy Bears?? LOL


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Ewwwwwwwww


----------



## Fierlin

Letters 

(So many w's)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Letters
> 
> (So many w's)


Lol)

Drawing


----------



## Fierlin

Corkboard


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Confused


----------



## Fierlin

Circles

(I thought 'drawing board'. )
(And for this one, going round in circles )


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Circles
> 
> (I thought 'drawing board'. )
> (And for this one, going round in circles )


(LOL)

Popciscle

(i'm eating popsicles, circles, = err....losing popsicles  My mind makes so much sense)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Update ~ 

Spilled popsicle every where  Never have kool aid popsicles...too much of a mess

I'll update y'all with some chickie pics, Gryphon in case y'all wanna buy him  , and of course, my  foot mosquito bites, just so you can see how misarable i am  Erg, scars + mosquito bites do NOT go together  Wish i wasn't so allergic! 

Hope you guys dont have too much of a mosquito problem as us!!


----------



## Fierlin

Off-topic 

lol jk, that's okay. 
I don't eat popsicles very often.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

popsicles is associated with ice cream


----------



## Fierlin

My word was "Off-topic" but that's okay 

Melt


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Update ~
> 
> Spilled popsicle every where  Never have kool aid popsicles...too much of a mess
> 
> I'll update y'all with some chickie pics, Gryphon in case y'all wanna buy him  , and of course, my  foot mosquito bites, just so you can see how misarable i am  Erg, scars + mosquito bites do NOT go together  Wish i wasn't so allergic!
> 
> Hope you guys dont have too much of a mosquito problem as us!!


OH MY GOSH I THOUGHT THIS WAS MY JOURNAL!!!!!


----------



## Fierlin

...Wrong thread. 

(That was my phrase/word, to avoid more confusion :/)


----------



## flemish lops

So the last word is melt, right? 

Ice


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Cold


----------



## Fierlin

Dang, there was confusion.  
But whatever, it's just a game. 

Gale


----------



## flemish lops

Wind


----------



## Fierlin

Direction


----------



## flemish lops

North


----------



## Fierlin

Lights


----------



## flemish lops

Christmas


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Dinner!!


----------



## Blackhereford boy

Plate


----------



## Fierlin

Collisions 

(As in reference to tectonic plates)


----------



## Blackhereford boy

japan


----------



## Fierlin

Density

(thinking of population, lol)


----------



## flemish lops

fog


----------



## Fierlin

Moors


----------



## flemish lops

land


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

sea


----------



## flemish lops

ocean


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Death


----------



## flemish lops

titanic


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Leonard Decaprio (cant spell... XD)


----------



## flemish lops

movies


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Lol)

Disable  (from the movie he was in where he tok care of his brother who had some diablity... never watched it that long tho)


----------



## flemish lops

wheelchair


----------



## Fierlin

electric


----------



## flemish lops

power lines


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

fishing lines


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Halibut


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Oh come on!! lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

What? I associate halibut with fishing lines !! I go on a charter every year to fish for halibut what'd ya expect?


----------



## Fierlin

Long sentence


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> What? I associate halibut with fishing lines !! I go on a charter every year to fish for halibut what'd ya expect?


LOL I get you. You just had to make it hard on us!! lol

btw I think we are now on "Long Sentence" so I'm going with...

Long day


----------



## Fierlin

Sleep


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

@Straw- LOL! How is halibut hard? Fishing, sea, ocean, fish, etc.

Go away...... I say secretly to my mom.....)

Apnea


----------



## Fierlin

Snore


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

(OOOh! FIER!!)


Dad (XD)


----------



## Fierlin

Peter Pan 
(We are watching a modern version of Peter Pan in German. It's very cute.)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Lol, cool)


Tinkerbell


----------



## Fierlin

Fairy dust


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Gold


----------



## Fierlin

Oil


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

spill


----------



## Fierlin

Dispersant


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

(i do not want to know what that is...  ) 

Gross...


----------



## Fierlin

lol, it's what they use to spread the oil out in a spill. 

Off


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

LOL, then whyd ya makea sick face? 

hermit


----------



## Fierlin

Because they're a dodgy group of chemicals that're also bad for the environment. 

Roof


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Ah , i see, LOL

holes

BRB


----------



## Fierlin

Golf 

(I have to go now anyway )


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Awwww. Bye

Clubs


----------



## flemish lops

cards


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

St Louis


----------



## Vickir73

Missouri


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Show Me State


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

USA


----------



## Fierlin

Flag


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Snake & Eagle


----------



## Fierlin

Pair


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Umm, 

Pillow and bed 

(haha, sitting in bed XD)


----------



## Fierlin

feathers


----------



## flemish lops

chicken


----------



## Fierlin

Egg


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Goose


----------



## Fierlin

Golden.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

LOL^^^

Silver


----------



## Fierlin

Forks


----------



## Vickir73

vampires

(Twilight movies take place in Forks, WA)


----------



## Fierlin

Sparkles ... lol, same movie reference


----------



## Vickir73

sunlight


----------



## Fierlin

Beams


----------



## Vickir73

wood


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Boat lol


----------



## Vickir73

relaxing


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Watching goats


----------



## Jerum

Stare


----------



## Vickir73

eyeball


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

watching goats lol


----------



## Vickir73

clippers


----------



## flemish lops

angoras


----------



## Vickir73

rabbits


----------



## flemish lops

cute


----------



## Vickir73

kids (2 legged and 4 legged


----------



## flemish lops

school
(the 2 legged ones  )


----------



## Vickir73

graduation


----------



## Fierlin

ceremony


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Birthday lol

Hey Fierin post on the other games too. like the ^<V and the others


----------



## Fierlin

Age 

Hey 
OK, I will. I'm not on much during normal hours for you guys


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Goats teeth


Where in Australia do you live? If you don't mind, of course.


----------



## Fierlin

...Calcium. (first thing I thought of. )

I live in Adelaide, capital of SA. Driest state in the country, yay.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Phosphorus

Lucky you.


----------



## Fierlin

Periodic table.

Hm, no kidding. I miss the water fights we used to have.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Copper


----------



## Fierlin

Wiring


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Framing a house


----------



## Fierlin

Construction


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hard hat

I have one. lol


----------



## Fierlin

Mining

Cool.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Black lung


----------



## Fierlin

Pre-modern technology, if that's even a word, which it probably isn't.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Post-modern technology LOL


----------



## Fierlin

Robots o-o


----------



## Vickir73

cold


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

cold???? lol

Winter


----------



## Vickir73

(robots aren't warm-blooded so they are cold 

snow

(we don't get really get any down here)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Ice


----------



## Vickir73

injury


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hockey


----------



## Vickir73

muscles . . . 

(my mind is definitely not on work today


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

LOL

Torn bicep


----------



## Vickir73

ouch


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Fight lol


----------



## Vickir73

make up LOL!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Lady Gaga.........puke


----------



## Vickir73

lady byrd


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Lady Diana


----------



## Vickir73

lady fingers


----------



## Fierlin

Bananas


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Apples


----------



## Fierlin

Fruit ninja... (that game rocks)


----------



## Vickir73

ninja turtles


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Shells


----------



## Vickir73

beach


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

hahah uhhhh I'll say......Sand....


----------



## Vickir73

uncomfortable


(you know, when you are at the beach and the sand gets in all those "hard to reach" areas . . . )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

hahaha     Comfortable


----------



## Vickir73

shoes


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Boots


----------



## Vickir73

sh*t kicker 


oooohhhhh, I don't know if I can post that or not . . .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Soccer lol


----------



## bjjohns

Football


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Saturday


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Weekend


----------



## BarredRockMomma

soon


----------



## flemish lops

tomorrow


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Saturday!!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Coops (must be built)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Goat shelters (also must be built)


----------



## BarredRockMomma

busy


----------



## Fierlin

commuters


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Fierlin


----------



## Fierlin

Approach 

(Goes with the numbers on my BYC username. )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Greens (golf)


----------



## Fierlin

Cabbage


...lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

green beens


----------



## Fierlin

Vegetable garden


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

fruit


----------



## Fierlin

tree


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Leaf


----------



## BarredRockMomma

fall


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

down


----------



## BarredRockMomma

hill


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Dirt


----------



## BarredRockMomma

mud


----------



## HankTheTank

Rain


----------



## BarredRockMomma

cool (temptures)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

hot


----------



## HankTheTank

sun


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

shine


----------



## BarredRockMomma

boots


----------



## Vickir73

Shania 


(her song "Whose boots have your bed been under?")


----------



## HankTheTank

Guitar

(800th post  )


----------



## Fierlin

Strings

(nice job! )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Beach

Hey Delta!!


----------



## Fierlin

Umbrellas

Hi  How are you doing?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Rain

Good.You?


----------



## Fierlin

Puddles

OK. I am in a strange mood today.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Mud

Oh? Whys that?


----------



## Fierlin

Damp

I'm not really sure.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Fog

I'm just tired. What time is it there?


----------



## Fierlin

Visibility 

It is 1:26PM. 
I'm in a "Haters gonna hate" mood. 
Finally put a label on it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Window

lol but you don't know why?


----------



## Fierlin

Glass

Absolutely not. 
A lot of the younger kids on BYC are being silly and a word that I can't use on these forums.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Clear

Well I'm glad you're here.


----------



## Fierlin

Vision

OK. 
Sorry if I sound very weird today. 
*eyes wobble*

Congrats on getting over 1000 posts, by the way. Big number!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Glasses


Thanks. I guess I'm a Herd Master now. All that means to me is that I'm on her to much!! LOL


----------



## Fierlin

Lens

There aren't all that many people here who have more posts than you now. 
It would be cool if you could get #1


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Crafters

Id there anyplace that shows you?


----------



## Fierlin

Market

Yep. Go to "User List" and select "No. of Posts" and "Descending" in the little drop down boxes.

I stalk this thing.


----------



## flemish lops

buy


----------



## Fierlin

hold!

(haha...)


----------



## HankTheTank

drop


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Kick


----------



## HankTheTank

Punch


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hold


----------



## Fierlin

Sell


----------



## HankTheTank

Buy


----------



## Fierlin

Broke


----------



## HankTheTank

Fix


----------



## Fierlin

Labour


----------



## HankTheTank

Work


----------



## Fierlin

Wage


----------



## HankTheTank

Paycheck


----------



## Fierlin

Late...


----------



## HankTheTank

Fired!


----------



## Fierlin

Up!


----------



## HankTheTank

Down


----------



## Fierlin

Stocks


----------



## HankTheTank

Money


----------



## Fierlin

Crisis


----------



## HankTheTank

Financial


----------



## Fierlin

Skyscrapers


----------



## HankTheTank

City


----------



## Fierlin

Traffic


----------



## HankTheTank

Chaos


----------



## Fierlin

Entropy...


----------



## HankTheTank

Confusion (I don't know what that means  )


----------



## Fierlin

Circles

(OK. Don't worry then. I see you've made 1000 too. )


----------



## HankTheTank

Squares


----------



## EllieMay

bales


----------



## Vickir73

round


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Ball


----------



## Vickir73

bat


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Cricket


----------



## Vickir73

bug


----------



## BarredRockMomma

broken


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

arm


----------



## HankTheTank

Hand


----------



## Teeah3612

feet


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Toes


----------



## HankTheTank

Shoes


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Boots (Ariat)


----------



## HankTheTank

Chippewa


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Justin boots


----------



## HankTheTank

Timberland


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Red Wing Boots

btw the Detroit Red Wings are my favorite hockey team.


----------



## flemish lops

winter boots


----------



## HankTheTank

snow


----------



## flemish lops

Ice


----------



## HankTheTank

skating


----------



## flemish lops

skiing


----------



## HankTheTank

falling


----------



## flemish lops

crashing


----------



## HankTheTank

truck


----------



## flemish lops

car


----------



## HankTheTank

Ford


----------



## flemish lops

Chevy


----------



## HankTheTank

GMC


----------



## flemish lops

rust


----------



## HankTheTank

Jeep
(I had an old army jeep and the thing was literally a pile of rust on wheels!)


----------



## flemish lops

van


----------



## HankTheTank

kidnapping


----------



## flemish lops

ummmm......     (mind went blank for a second there  )

Scared


----------



## HankTheTank

horror movie


----------



## flemish lops

night time
( it's always fun to watch them at night  )


----------



## HankTheTank

moon
(fun, until you can't move because you're so scared!  )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sun


----------



## HankTheTank

burn


----------



## flemish lops

hot
Those are the only kind of movies that can keep one up at night, when watching, without falling to sleep


----------



## HankTheTank

stove
(yeah, you may never sleep again after one of those!)


----------



## flemish lops

wood


----------



## HankTheTank

tree


----------



## flemish lops

forest


----------



## HankTheTank

Redwood


----------



## flemish lops

Cedar


----------



## HankTheTank

smell
(cedar smells really good  )


----------



## flemish lops

perfume


----------



## HankTheTank

cologne


----------



## flemish lops

stink


----------



## HankTheTank

Axe
(hate that stuff!)


----------



## flemish lops

wood
(I know its not the right ax  )


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Chuck LOL


----------



## flemish lops

pile


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

dog


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Cat


----------



## HankTheTank

whiskers


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Fuzziness


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

silkie


----------



## flemish lops

chicken


----------



## Fierlin

grain


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Goats


----------



## HankTheTank

beards


----------



## stitchcounting

old


----------



## Fierlin

tree


----------



## stitchcounting

house


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Shelter


----------



## stitchcounting

animal


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Goat


----------



## stitchcounting

milk


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

cheese


----------



## stitchcounting

nip


----------



## Fierlin

bud


----------



## flemish lops

rose


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Red


----------



## Fierlin

Market!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Cows


----------



## promiseacres

milk


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Goats


----------



## promiseacres

Spots


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Circles


----------



## Fierlin

Functions

(Don't ask. Maths. )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Conjunction


----------



## promiseacres

Cartoon


----------



## Alice Acres

Bullwinkle


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bulls


----------



## Alice Acres

toreador


----------



## Fierlin

Fighter


----------



## Oakroot

Pilot


----------



## Alice Acres

Red Baron


----------



## promiseacres

snoopy!


----------



## HankTheTank

Woodstock


----------



## Alice Acres

music


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Green Day or Train. Take your pick.


----------



## Alice Acres

Chattanooga Choo Choo


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Tennessee


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Walkers


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pack goats

Welcome to the games!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Elk hunting

Thanks!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Deer


----------



## Fierlin

Headlights

(The saying )


----------



## Alice Acres

head lamp


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Chickens


----------



## Alice Acres

well, EGGS!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Cheese


----------



## Alice Acres

Wisconsin


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Packers


----------



## Alice Acres

meat


----------



## goat boy

prossesing


----------



## promiseacres

chicken


----------



## Fierlin

Skewers


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Chevon


----------



## Alice Acres

dictionary

(I don't have goats, just had some as pets for a few years, about 35 years ago)


----------



## Fierlin

connections


----------



## Alice Acres

electricity


----------



## EllieMay

power


----------



## Alice Acres

train


----------



## Fierlin

steam


----------



## Alice Acres

engine


----------



## Fierlin

thermodynamics


----------



## Alice Acres

science


----------



## Fierlin

explosions


----------



## Alice Acres

detonate


----------



## Fierlin

fuse


----------



## promiseacres

Power


----------



## Alice Acres

To prevent a loop (had power already, and the reply was "train"), I'm going to go with.....

Saw


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hammer


----------



## promiseacres

oops, 

nail


----------



## Fierlin

rusty


----------



## Alice Acres

tetanus


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Shot


----------



## Alice Acres

immunization


----------



## Fierlin

check-ups


----------



## promiseacres

Veterinarians


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

AI Technician


----------



## Fierlin

Professionals


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Football


----------



## Fierlin

Tackle


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Fishing


----------



## Alice Acres

pole


----------



## Fierlin

Magnet


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Earth


----------



## Fierlin

Voltage


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Duke Power Company


----------



## Alice Acres

John Wayne


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Reggie Wayne


----------



## EllieMay

football


----------



## wooliewabbits

Boring :/


----------



## Fierlin

Maths D:


----------



## norseofcourse

Formula


----------



## Rocco

Babies


----------



## bubba1358

CUTE!


----------



## AshleyFishy

Piglet


----------



## frustratedearthmother

BACON!


----------



## Rocco

eggs


----------



## AshleyFishy

Sunrise


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sleepy


----------



## AshleyFishy

Head


----------



## bubba1358

pillow


----------



## AshleyFishy

Talk


----------



## Ruus

Cheap


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Skate


----------



## AshleyFishy

derby


----------



## norseofcourse

Hat


----------



## AshleyFishy

Cowboy


----------



## Rocco

Redskin


----------



## AshleyFishy

Pony


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ride


----------



## Fierlin

Car


----------



## frustratedearthmother

key


----------



## AshleyFishy

West


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Gold


----------



## Fierlin

Capital


----------



## bubba1358

City


----------



## AshleyFishy

New york


----------



## Fierlin

Discovery


----------



## AshleyFishy

Television


----------



## Fierlin

Media


----------



## frustratedearthmother

frenzy


----------



## Rocco

feeding


----------



## Fierlin

bulk


----------



## Hardy&Healthy

up


----------



## Fierlin

quark


----------



## elbesta

lean


----------



## kinder

Meat..


----------



## AshleyFishy

BBQ


----------



## kinder

Grill


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Steak!


----------



## AshleyFishy

Leather


----------



## D1

shoe


----------



## Ruus

boot


----------



## AshleyFishy

Knife


----------



## norseofcourse

pocket


----------



## AshleyFishy

Mouse


----------



## kinder

Trap


----------



## AshleyFishy

Star wars


----------



## kinder

Space


----------



## AshleyFishy

Red dwarf


----------



## kinder

CUTE


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Kitten


----------



## kinder

Mittens ...


----------



## D1

cold


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Freezing


----------



## AshleyFishy

Gelato


----------



## oweirdo

kids


----------



## frustratedearthmother

kidding


----------



## oweirdo

No


----------



## D1

maybe


----------



## kinder

Possibilities.


----------



## bcnewe2

opportunities


----------



## kinder

Life


----------



## D1

death


----------



## kinder

Renew


----------



## hilarie

Driver's license


----------



## kinder

Privilege..


----------



## M.L. McKnight

Right


----------



## kinder

Direction


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

South


----------



## curious alpaca4

Dakota


----------



## animalmom

John Lennon


----------



## curious alpaca4

Music


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Soundtrack


----------



## mikiz

traintrack


----------



## goats&moregoats

engine


----------



## curious alpaca4

Truck


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Car


----------



## Poka_Doodle

tire


----------



## curious alpaca4

Sleepy


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Asleep


----------



## goats&moregoats

dreams


----------



## mikiz

clouds


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

rain


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Snow


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

cold


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Colorado


----------



## mikiz

sunrise


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Avalanche


----------



## mikiz

snow


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Utah


----------



## goats&moregoats

traveling


----------



## SkyWarrior

man


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

mortal


----------



## SkyWarrior

Elven


----------



## Poka_Doodle

IDK that.


----------



## Chicken Girl

SkyWarrior said:


> Elven


Lord of the rings


----------



## LukeMeister

SkyWarrior said:


> Elven


Eleven  XD


----------



## SkyWarrior

Twelve


----------



## LukeMeister

number


----------



## SkyWarrior

letter


----------



## LukeMeister

word


----------



## Chicken Girl

phrase


----------



## LukeMeister

Speech


----------



## Chicken Girl

candidate


----------



## LukeMeister

politician


----------



## Chicken Girl

congress


----------



## SkyWarrior

lawmakers


----------



## LukeMeister

Corruption


----------



## SkyWarrior

Conniving


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

scheming


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

goats


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

milk


----------



## LukeMeister

cow


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

bell


----------



## LukeMeister

liberty


----------



## Poka_Doodle

USA


----------



## LukeMeister

North America


----------



## Poka_Doodle

The world


----------



## LukeMeister

Terra


----------



## LukeMeister

Wait, no. I'm changing that to "Earth day".


----------



## Poka_Doodle

A need for the dictionary.


----------



## LukeMeister

Lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle

A phrase with many meanings


----------



## LukeMeister

So, what word are we on?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Planet


----------



## LukeMeister

Sun


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hot


----------



## LukeMeister

Cold


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Winter


----------



## LukeMeister

Fall


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Halloween


----------



## LukeMeister

Costumes


----------



## Devonviolet

Play


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Summer


----------



## Devonviolet

Vegetables


----------



## LukeMeister

Fruits


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Flavoring


----------



## LukeMeister

Food


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hungry


----------



## LukeMeister

Me


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

You


----------



## LukeMeister

Them


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

We


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Nosotros


----------



## LukeMeister

People


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Crazy
The word I said is Spanish for we


----------



## LukeMeister

U.S.
I had to Google that. XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Home
Oh, LOL


----------



## MrsKuhn

family


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cousins


----------



## MrsKuhn

kissing lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Weird
Okay, not sure what you mean though.


----------



## MrsKuhn

balloons ( happy birthday here is a latex sack of air... its weird to me lol )

Ever hear the saying kissing cousins. lol whenever I hear the word cousins I think of that now. It is just a weird quirk about me. lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Water


----------



## MrsKuhn

boat


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Captain


----------



## LukeMeister

Kirk
X3


----------



## MrsKuhn

Spock


----------



## LukeMeister

Bones
Are you a Trekkie? :3


----------



## MrsKuhn

Dr. Lance Sweets

a little bit


----------



## LukeMeister

Dr. Oz


----------



## MrsKuhn

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## LukeMeister

Mainstream media.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Computers


----------



## LukeMeister

Video games.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

My life


----------



## LukeMeister

Awesomeness.
You play video games?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Luke
Some


----------



## MrsKuhn

StarWars

I love video games


----------



## Poka_Doodle

The dark side


----------



## micah wotring

evening shade


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Party


----------



## MrsKuhn

Cake


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Enough


----------



## micah wotring

Never!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Getting back together


----------



## micah wotring

Loud!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Barking


----------



## micah wotring

Dogs


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Lazy


----------



## micah wotring

Minecraft


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Blocks


----------



## micah wotring

Wooden


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Tree


----------



## micah wotring

House


----------



## Sisters On The Farm

Rolling.
Therese


----------



## Sisters On The Farm

Bike.
Therese


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Tire


----------



## Sisters On The Farm

Last night.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Horse show


----------



## LukeMeister

Horeses


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Work


----------



## TAH

Farming


----------



## micah wotring

Animals


----------



## Sweetened

Species


----------



## LukeMeister

Classification


----------



## micah wotring

Forks

I know not exactly matching but we had a science video that explained the complexity of classification by the table settings. eg: materials, what their used for, size, shape...


----------



## LukeMeister

Knives


----------



## micah wotring

Butchering


----------



## LukeMeister

Meat.


----------



## Sweetened

Flesh


----------



## LukeMeister

Blood


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cuts


----------



## micah wotring

Knives


----------



## LukeMeister

Forks


----------



## Sweetened

Spork


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Eating


----------



## LukeMeister

Me


----------



## Apaulsen2890

Tired


----------



## TAH

Rest


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Necessary


----------



## Sweetened

Essential


----------



## Apaulsen2890

Water


----------



## LukeMeister

Ice


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cold


----------



## TAH

Snow


----------



## Sweetened

Terror


----------



## TAH

cliffs

They are to me


----------



## Poka_Doodle

An extra thing to worry about when chasing boys on skies


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> An extra thing to worry about when chasing boys on skies


I don't skie so no issue for me.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Unlucky


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> Unlucky


Did you see that I am smiling, I don't mind. I am very happy at where I am at in life.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sorry. I'm saying that just because I love skiing
Can we start again with unlucky?


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> Sorry. I'm saying that just because I love skiing


I was just saying. You didn't offend me. Yes.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Okay.


----------



## Apaulsen2890

Plowing


----------



## Apaulsen2890

Ugh I missed the other posts.  I swear some day I'll get the hang of this


----------



## LukeMeister

Snow


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Skiing!


----------



## TAH

Mountains


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Winter


----------



## TAH

Cold


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Happiness


----------



## TAH

Sorry had to say it

Seeing baby goats bouncing around


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cuteness


----------



## TAH

Baby animals


----------



## Apaulsen2890

Small


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Chickens


----------



## TAH

Eggs


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Unlucky


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> Unlucky


Why are eggs Unlucky?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

My incubator is terrible


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> My incubator is terrible


Oh


----------



## TAH

A TERRIBLE INCUBATOR


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Expensive


----------



## Apaulsen2890

Disappointing


----------



## 2ewesandmoreonthego

pillow


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sleep


----------



## WantonWoodsman

Dreams


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sweet


----------



## WantonWoodsman

Tooth


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

Fairy


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Magic


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

Bunny


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Baby


----------

